# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2016



## Vince (1 Ago 2016 às 07:43)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2016 às 10:49)

Boas,

O mês de agosto, começa com nortada moderada a forte.
A serra segue com um capacete impontente, que irá se manter ao longo dia, pois existem condições para tal, humidade, vento e temperatura fresca.
Foi uma madrugada de forte nortada, não esperava, veja-se a rajada de ontem à noite de 88,5 km/h, e esse registo é de um local um pouco menos ventoso que aqui em Alcabideche. Ha poucos dias atras esteve vento nulo, impressionante o poder da "menina".
A estrada do Guincho tem uma acumulação de areia significativa.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2016 às 17:41)

Boa tarde, confirmo na íntegra o teu comentário anterior Jonas, o 1º dia de Agosto começa com uma valente nortada, de referir o fim da tarde de ontem em que as rajadas quase viraram o meu quintal do "avesso". Hoje de manhã também consegui visualizar da Ponte 25 de Abril o sempre belo capacete da Serra de Sintra, é impressionante aquele micro-clima de facto. A nortada por aqui continua e o céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2016 às 19:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O mês de agosto, começa com nortada moderada a forte.
> A serra segue com um capacete impontente, que irá se manter ao longo dia, pois existem condições para tal, humidade, vento e temperatura fresca.
> ...


Alguém me pode explicar porque raio chamam sempre nortada se nem sequer estão no norte


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

homem do mar disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar porque raio chamam sempre nortada se nem sequer estão no norte



Não tem nada a ver com a localização.
A expressão/Fenómeno  nortada  está relacionado com o vento do quadrante N/NO, no meu caso só aplico o termo nortada, apenas quando está nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

homem do mar disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar porque raio chamam sempre nortada se nem sequer estão no norte



Chama-se nortada por causa do vento de norte/noroeste que costuma afetar a costa oeste durante o Verão.


----------



## homem do mar (1 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Chama-se nortada por causa do vento de norte/noroeste que costuma afetar a costa oeste durante o Verão.


estava só a brincar enquanto aqui apanhamos nortada no Algarve eles apanham a suestada  e até suam a testa


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Boa noite, as rajadas de vento intensificaram um pouco desde a tarde, neste momento só oiço as persianas a serem empurradas para dentro. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

Nortada bem agressiva.
Estive ha pouco no Cabreiro, a nortada por lá já era violenta, impressionante aquele terriola, soprava de certeza a 50 km/55 km/h, e nem estava na zona alta do Cabreiro onde já fiz medições.
Sigo com forte nortada, aqui na rua, sinais de transito abanar com muita força, arvores a dançar e caixotes do lixo deitados, um clássico.
*16,8ºC*. Noite fria.

É por estas e por outras que começo a não a olhar para os modelos na previsão do vento, pois estão bem desfasados desta realidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2016 às 23:06)

Mínima: *17,3ºC*
Máxima: *29,4ºC
*
1º dia de agosto e provavelmente dos piores dias de nortada do mês, média de vento de *32 km/h* e rajada máxima de* 56 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2016 às 23:13)

Agosto começa com dia ameno:

máxima: *31.1ºC*
minima: *15.8ºC*
actual: *18.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2016 às 00:37)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, forte nortada e 16,7ºC.
O vendaval simplesmente não abranda.

Na praia Grande, Sintra o vento sopra a 8 km/h. 
Cabo da Roca / vertentes da serra são uma fronteira climática brutal.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Ago 2016 às 20:24)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de 17.1 a máxima de 34.7 por agora 27.6


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Ago 2016 às 20:39)

Nortada bastante forte.
Rajada máxima *76 km/h*
Amanhã vai ser ainda mais forte.
*18,3ºC
*
Ontem  à noite houve um pico de vento, e o vento soprou a *51 km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (2 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

máxima: *35.7ºC*
minima: *13.7ºC*
actual: *23.5ºC*

hoje fui à praia da Fonte da Telha (sul da caparica) teve belo dia, para o final da tarde começou a soprar o vento, olhei para o outro lado e via-se nuvens por cima da serra de Sintra, provavelmente o famoso capacete que tanto o jonas_87 fala


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2016 às 00:15)

Nortada violenta por aqui.
É uma pena a estação de referência estar off.
*18,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2016 às 00:18)

Muito vento também em Odivelas. 
Alguns galhos na estrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2016 às 00:50)

Isto está muito agressivo, fui espreitar uns vasos que tenho junto da janela, pobre hortelã, já está toda triturada.
A fazer lembrar aquelas ervas no alto da Peninha,  que abanam com o vento de forma brutal.
O pensamento do costume, se aqui está assim, faço ideia no Cabreiro, Cabeço de Janes e Malveira da Serra, não tenho qualquer duvida que as rajadas por lá ja devem ter tocado nos 100 km/h.
Ainda vamos acabar o verão sem ver um único aviso amarelo, ridiculo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2016 às 00:55)

Rajadas acima dos 40 km/h. Acabei de chegar do Alentejo e por lá nem uma brisa... Como se estava bem


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2016 às 01:37)

Boas!
Há bocado ouvi um estrondo bastante forte e percebi que foi uma rajada de vento a colidir com a janela. Para perceberem a dimensão disto, estava de fones...a ouvir música!! 
*20,0°C*


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2016 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, dia um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, de salientar o enorme capacete da Serra de Sintra hoje de manhã que nem o sopé se conseguia ver, calculo o ambiente que se faria sentir no local naquela altura. Céu limpo e nortada moderada com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2016 às 16:00)

Mais um dia de nortada, rajada de *56 km/h, *vento continua moderado/forte.

Mínima: *18,2ºC*
Máxima: *28,9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

Boas!
*21,4°C *neste momento. Sente-se o ar húmido e fresco a vir de norte. 
O céu vai ficando gradualmente mais nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Ago 2016 às 22:25)

Boa noite

Por aqui sigo com *19,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e chuviscos muito fracos, o típico borrifo. 

Máxima: *26,8ºC*
Mínima: *13,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2016 às 22:30)

máxima: *29.7ºC*
minima: *16.0ºC*
actual: *20.1ºC*

fui à praia da Fonte da Telha de novo e teve desde de manhã vento piorando um pouco à tarde, teve sempre neblina no horizonte em direcção ao oceano e nuvens do outro lado do Tejo, no final do dia só já resistia nuvens sobre a Serra de Sintra


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

Boa noite. Aqui chuviscos fracos neste momento...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2016 às 23:09)

Boas,

Tive fora, mas segundo os meus familiares o dia foi de nortada violenta, fui consultar a estação de referencia:

Rajada máxima: *84 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *60 km/h*
Velocidade media: *31 km/h*
Os dados não enganam, mais um dia de vendaval por estas bandas.
Aqui na minha  rua ainda vi um vestígio, ecoponto tombado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2016 às 08:19)

Boas,

Morrinha e *18,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2016 às 09:36)

Bom dia, este sim é um belo cenário mal acabo de acordar, céu muito nublado e vento fresco, ainda assim não chegou para a morrinha. Tendo em conta o "braseiro" que ai vem é melhor aproveitar ao máximo este fresquinho  .
De momento persiste o céu muito nublado e a nortada parece que acalmou um pouco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2016 às 10:21)

Estes ultimos dias tem sido frescos, também devido ao vento fraco, mas já no decorrer desta manhã já se nota uma subida gradual da temperatura, e a ausência de vento.
Sigo já com 23.1ºC


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2016 às 11:33)

Lol aqui a mínima foi tropical com 20.3 1º mínima tropical  do ano e logo numa noite em que caíram alguns pingos não deixa de ser irónico em que dias em que a temperatura quase chegou aos 40 e não tive noites tropicais e agora em dias mais ventosos é que elas aparecem.
por agora 23.4


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2016 às 11:44)

homem do mar disse:


> Lol aqui a mínima foi tropical com 20.3 1º mínima tropical  do ano e logo numa noite em que caíram alguns pingos não deixa de ser irónico em que dias em que a temperatura quase chegou aos 40 e não tive noites tropicais e agora em dias mais ventosos é que elas aparecem.
> por agora 23.4



Não é incomum em algumas zonas sobretudo no verão. Em noites de acalmia locais propícias a inversão térmica podem-se registar mínimas até surpreendentemente baixas. Pelo contrário, o vento impede que a temperatura desça podendo em alguns casos causar noites "tropicais" (embora tropicalmente ventosas)


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2016 às 12:13)

Boas,
Por aqui a mínima foi tropical "resvés campo de ourique", de *20,1°C*. 
Por agora sigo com uns amenos *24,6°C*.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2016 às 12:17)

vitamos disse:


> Não é incomum em algumas zonas sobretudo no verão. Em noites de acalmia locais propícias a inversão térmica podem-se registar mínimas até surpreendentemente baixas. Pelo contrário, o vento impede que a temperatura desça podendo em alguns casos causar noites "tropicais" (embora tropicalmente ventosas)


exacto foi o que aconteceu ontem noite ventosa ainda assim a temperatura mal desceu.
registo também para a mínima de Seiça que normalmente é bem baixa esta noite foi só 19 graus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 13:35)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui a chuva fraca durou a noite e manhã até ás10h30. Voltou ás 13h e continua neste momento...


----------



## Candy (4 Ago 2016 às 14:31)

Boas, dizem que é em março... manhã de inverno e tarde de verão!...
Por Peniche tem feito dias escaldantes. Contudo nestes últimos dias, as manhãs, têm sido mais frescas e húmidas assim com as noites.
Hoje, pouco antes da hora de almoço, cheguei a ver algumas pessoas de guarda chuva aberto pois já não era só aquela chuvinha de nevoeiro. Engrossou e tornou-se pesada para ser só do nevoeiro. Molhava mesmo e obrigava ao uso dos limpa para-brisas dos carros.

Por agora, seguimos com tempo muito húmido, com o nevoeiro mais intenso junto à linha costeira. A visibilidade para o mar é quase nula.

As duas imagens em baixo mostram a aproximação ao Cabo Carvoeiro. A distância entre a imagem da esquerda e a da direita deve ser de (+/-) uns 200 metros. Na da esquerda, o Farol está completamente tapado pelo nevoeiro e só se torna visível quando chegamos mesmo perto dele. O nevoeiro está concentrado no mar e junto a toda a linha costeira. A imagem de cima mostra a costa sul, ao fundo o molhe oeste, da entrada do porto de Peniche, e mais ao fundo a praia dos Supertubos. Esse lado, embora encoberto, está com tempo mais limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2016 às 14:38)

Aproveitem o último dia de frescura, que depois é só lestada!

Mínima: *19,5ºC*
Máxima: *29,2ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2016 às 15:51)

Acham possível isto acontecer em 2100?


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2016 às 20:35)

homem do mar disse:


> Acham possível isto acontecer em 2100?


Isso é quase o mesmo que perguntar se vamos morrer em 2080, ninguém sabe  Se calhar era melhor discutir isso no tópico das alterações climáticas...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

Boa noite,
Estão *23,8°C *e a máxima atingiu os *26,1°C*. É aproveitar esta frescura, que amanhã vai apertar.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2016 às 23:11)

Boas,

Por aqui o calor só aperta Sábado, amanhã esta zona vai ter nortada moderada a forte.
Sábado sim, lestada a entrar logo no final de madrugada, Domingo la vamos ter nós mínimas bem tropicais. 
Muito provavelmente talvez consigamos ter  minimas de 25/26ºC, o interior vai ferver.


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2016 às 14:43)

33.7ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

Boa tarde, que belos dias de nortada temos tido por estas bandas, hoje apesar do vento se fazer sentir noto uma ligeira subida da temperatura. Estágio final antes da fornalha chegar até nós.
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2016 às 15:16)

Mínima de 18,7ºC

Agora 31,9ºC, 36%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2016 às 19:17)

maxima: *34.1ºC*
minima: *16.7ºC*
actual: *29.7ºC*

amanhã 40ºC... felizmente vou fugir deles  que vou à praia ainda não sei é qual


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2016 às 19:28)

Máxima: *31,9ºC*
Mínima: *18,7ºC
*
Nortada fraca/ moderada


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2016 às 19:54)

Boas
Afinal não fez tanto calor como pensava, talvez devido à nortada que não nos quer largar. A máxima chegou aos *27,9°C *e a mínima aos* 19,1°C*.
Por agora sigo com *27,4°C* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2016 às 19:56)

Boas

Máxima de 32,4ºC

Agora estão 27,6ºC
Rajada máxima 39km/h


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2016 às 20:21)

boas máxima de 32.1 por agora 25.8


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2016 às 21:28)

Boas,

Como esperado dia ventoso.
T.maxima nao foi alem dos *23,9ºC*, vai ser uma subida acentuada aqui na costa ocidental.
Sigo com forte nortada e *19,2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2016 às 00:04)

Boa noite, o vento abrandou e instalou-se algum calor por aqui, acabou-se o fresquinho dos últimos dias.. céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 07:15)

Boas,

T.minima: *19,4ºC*
T.actual: *20,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento nulo, uma raridade que sabe sempre bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 10:15)

Ontem à noite, a rajada máxima foi aos *72 km/h*.
Houve dezenas de rajadas acima dos *60 km/h* no período entre as 20:00 e 00:00.
O velocidade máxima do vento chegou aos *51 km/h* exactamente no mesmo momento que se registou a rajada de 72 km/h. Pai do Vento, Alcabideche a liderar com larga distância.
A estação está com altitude errada no Wunderground, deve ser pelo menos  cota 100 metros e não  cota 78 mts. Um dia destes vou espreitar o local exacto da estação.
Agora, período de acalmia!


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2016 às 11:01)

Mínima tropical 20,2ºC

Agora já estão 31,1ºC e vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 11:36)

Boas, 
A mínima foi tropical, de *21,3°C*. Por agora estão *26,8°C*. Pensava que ia estar mais calor já nesta altura do dia...


----------



## homem do mar (6 Ago 2016 às 13:00)

Boas por aqui mínima de 16.4 por aqui 35.4 o forno já está ligado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 14:10)

Boas,

Sigo com vento SO e *30,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2016 às 14:13)

Aqui agora até baixou a temperatura estão 28,9ºC algum SW


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Não sei se considera-se Tomar Litoral centro ou Interior Norte e centro. Mas posto neste tópico.
Tomar já ultrapassou os 40º. Está em 40,5º quando é que se atinge o pico do calor? alguém sabe?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 15:28)

Topê disse:


> Não sei se considera-se Tomar Litoral centro ou Interior Norte e centro. Mas posto neste tópico.
> Tomar já ultrapassou os 40º. Está em 40,5º quando é que se atinge o pico do calor? alguém sabe?



Mantendo-se o vento de leste, a máxima pode ser registada às 16/17h.´
Sim, às 14:00 seguia nos 40,5ºC,hoje só temos acesso á máxima horária, amanha temos acesso ao valor da máxima do dia.


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2016 às 15:50)

Tarde muito quente.

Saí da Costa da Caparica às 13h e o carro marcava 27ºC. (A EMA da praia da Rainha estava com 25,9ºC).
No centro da cidade de Odivelas (cota 20-30m), por volta das 13h30 o carro marcou 37ºC. Onde moro (cota 150) estavam 35ºC.
A brisa de sudoeste não passava para cá. Aliás o vento era mesmo nulo.


Às 15h, saí de casa com 36ºC, e na CRIL (Odivelas) o carro marcava 39ºC. Estes valores valem o que valem, por serem valores medidos pelo carro. Mas dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 16:09)

Neste momento, registo a máxima do dia: *32,6ºC*


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 16:12)

41,8º para Tomar.


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 16:18)

Na última actualização das observações de superfície do IPMA das 14 UTC 3 localidades com temperaturas superiores a* +40ºC,*
são elas todas no centro, Tomar-Valdonas *+41,8ºC*, Lousã (aerodromo) *+41,4ºC *e Alvega *+40,2ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 16:27)

Seiça, como sempre,  teve uma amplitude térmica brutal, cerca de* 29,7ºC, *talvez amanhã toque mesmo nos 30ºC.
Extremos: *10,9ºC* / *40,6ºC*
*____*

Estabilizou nos *33,0ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2016 às 16:34)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75#history

Esta estação tocou nos 45,4ºC, não sei se é fiável.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 16:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA75#history
> 
> Esta estação tocou nos 45,4ºC, não sei se é fiável.



Não, não é fiável, é preferível olhar para outras estações, casos de Chamusca, por exemplo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

Por aqui os extremos de hoje já foram registados: *19,4ºC* / *33,6ºC*
Como esperado, subida acentuada de ontem para hoje, practicamente *10ºC*!

Agora, venha lá essa madrugada bem tropical, espero uma minima a rondar os *24*/*25ºC.*


----------



## homem do mar (6 Ago 2016 às 17:08)

Tomar nos 42.2 e Lousã nos 42.0 acredito que amanha Tomar possa chegar aos 44


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 17:24)

homem do mar disse:


> Tomar nos 42.2 e Lousã nos 42.0 acredito que amanha Tomar possa chegar aos 44


Sim, se hoje já ultrapassou os +42ºC, e se amanhã as condições forem semelhantes pode mesmo aproximar-se desse valor!
E só para completar a informação, a estação meteorologica amadora meteotomar que dista a poucos kms mais a este da estação de valdonas registou até ao momento uma máxima de +41,4ºC, e as máximas acima dos +38ºC nesta mesma estação são sempre inferiores a +1ºC/1,5ºC à estação do IPMA!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 17:32)

Infelizmente a estação que acompanho já não atualiza há 7 horas, portanto não tenho como saber quantos graus é que estão agora, mas posso dizer que está bastante calor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2016 às 17:37)

Por aqui a tarde segue mesmo abrasadora, nem quero pensar como vai ser o dia de amanhã.
A máxima aqui já chegou aos 38.1ºC mas baixou agora devido ao vento moderado que se faz sentir, para os 36.9ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC


----------



## homem do mar (6 Ago 2016 às 17:38)

por aqui a máxima foi de 38.8 talvez a máxima do ano seja batida amanhã por agora 37.0


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 17:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui a tarde segue mesmo abrasadora, nem quero pensar como vai ser o dia de amanhã.
> A máxima aqui já chegou aos 38.1ºC mas baixou agora devido ao vento moderado que se faz sentir, para os 36.9ºC
> mínima: 20.8ºC


Sim, o vento também começou a soprar com alguma intensidade de OSO na estação meteotomar e a temperatura deu um tombo em apenas 20 minutos de -1,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 17:46)

Por aqui ja tenho lestada moderada a forte.
*31,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2016 às 17:47)

Aqui estão 34,1ºC a máxima foi de 35,2ºC.. esperava mais!


----------



## homem do mar (6 Ago 2016 às 17:49)

por aqui está um vento quente difícil de aguentar


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 18:17)

Sinceramente, não esperava tanto calor hoje. 
Em relação a Tomar à estação do IPMA de Tomar-Valdonas notem que nas últimas 3 actualizações a estação marcava ás:
14UTC: +41,8ºC
15UTC: +42,2ºC
16UTC: +42,5ºC
Acredito que ainda hoje esta estação tenha superado os +43ºC!
Podem surgir em muitas pessoas dúvidas nos dados do IPMA, mas relembro que no ano passado também surgiu essa dúvida, 
e após se ter levantado essa questão o ano passado aqui no forum, a estação do IPMA não partilhou dados por um período aproximadamente uns 10 dias 
e quando (finalmente) visitei a estação há poucos meses estava em bom estado, não tinha obstáculos próximos, bem como o solo era uma relva baixa.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Ago 2016 às 20:10)

Por aqui, a máxima do dia foi... 31.6ºC. 
E quando? As i post... 
Com o quebrar da nortada, a temperatura está a subir no fim do dia e sigo, às 20h10, com a máxima do dia... Enfim...


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2016 às 20:18)

máxima: *39.7ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: ainda *33.3ºC*

sinceramente esperava mais

passei o dia na praia na Comporta com vista para a Arrábida ao fundo, teve se muito bem


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Ago 2016 às 21:24)

Está um início de noite de ananases. O SW parou e o leste invadiu o litoral. 30.9ºC a esta hora com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Ago 2016 às 21:31)

Boa noite

*26,7ºC*

Por aqui registei a máxima mais alta do ano. *38,4ºC* e uma amplitude térmica de *25,5ºC*.
Mínima de *12,9ºC*.

Interessante a subida brutal da temperatura por volta entre as 8h e as 8h20, de 14,2ºC para 20,4ºC, com vento moderado de Este.
Dá para ter uma ideia ver do que se passou através do gráfico da estação de São Martinho do Bispo. Passamos de vento nulo de norte para vento de E.








Este fenómeno também é visivel nas estações automáticas. De destacar ainda a inversão térmica, bem visível entre as duas estações.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

Parece que a estação que acompanho pifou. Outra, uns quilómetros mais longe regista *29,5°C*. Notável para esta hora!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 22:09)

*29,9ºC *
Lestada valente esta.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 22:22)

Seiça é surreal, depois de uma máxima de *40,6ºC*, a temperatura por lá vai nos *19,5ºC, *que poder térmico. As noites são um alivio para quem vive naquele vale, isto no verão claro, no inverno a camada de gelo/geada deve ser brutal.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

Sigo com *29,7ºC* estáveis.
A estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais segue ainda mais tórrida: *30,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 23:41)

A temperatura teve um pequeno disparo: *30,3ºC*
Fui à janela, impressionante o vento (moderado), realmente muito quente.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 23:43)

A estação que sigo lá deu sinal de vida. Estão uns dolorosos* 28,8°C*!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

Que brutalidade, o sensor regista agora *30,8ºC*!!
So me lembro ter esta temperatura em 2003 !
Lestada moderada muito quente.
A mínima mais alta que registei este verão está fixada nos *26,1ºC*, na volta ainda bato este valor, incrível.

Se isto não é histórico, nao anda longe, a estação meteorológica do Guincho, regista agora *31,8ºC* e 22% HR !


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 00:34)

Levantou-se um vento de leste sufocante! Nota-se bem o aumento do calor, porém a temperatura continua estática nos *28,8°C*. Que bafo! 
As temperaturas mínimas de hoje poderão surpreender.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 00:36)

*31,0ºC*! 
Rajadas fortes de leste.


----------



## AMFC (7 Ago 2016 às 00:38)

Esta noite não há melgas. morreram por excesso de calor


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 00:40)

A temperatura continua estática porque a estação decidiu tirar férias novamente...
Na outra estação que sigo, registo *29,6°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 00:50)

Ora vejamos, na praia do Guincho, junto ao Bar do Guincho estão *32,2ºC* (!), na praia Grande,Sintra estão *18,7ºC.*
Isto é de loucos, que lestada poderosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 00:57)

imagen


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 02:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> imagen


*Portugal a tornar-se uma país do norte de África*

28ºC na Amadora


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 06:13)

06:12 e *29,8°C*. Estou a atualizar várias vezes a página da estação pra ver se não é loucura minha. 
Mínima (até agora) de *29,5°C*. Isto é impressionante! 





Bom dia!


----------



## blade (7 Ago 2016 às 07:36)

Não estava à espera de uma noite tão quente  melhor que isto só a noite de 1 para 2 de agosto de 2003 só foi pena na altura a noite seguinte quebrou senão tinha sido mínima de 29ºc. Talvez o geofísico em lisboa esteja perto da mínima recorde nunca se sabe.


----------



## AMFC (7 Ago 2016 às 07:36)

Terá sido a mínima mais alta de sempre em algumas zonas de Lisboa e arredores ? Incrível.....


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 07:43)

Boas,

Que mínima brutal, ainda assim o valor deve ser batido.
Mínima: *29,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 08:00)

Seiça deve hoje registar uma amplitude térmica de 30ºC.
Depois de um dia sufocante de ontem de *40,6ºC* e *17%HR*, a inversão desta madrugada fez a temperatura cair aos *10,7ºC* e *91 % HR, *notável.
Ontem Alvega, terá batido os 30ºC de amplitude, mais logo confirma-se.


----------



## AnDré (7 Ago 2016 às 09:06)

Em Odivelas, à cota 150m, tive uma mínima absurda!
29C! Se este valor não for batido até à meia noite, será um valor histórico para aqui!


----------



## AnDré (7 Ago 2016 às 09:20)

No Geofísico de Lisboa, a mínima deverá andar na casa dos 28C. Nas horárias a mínima foi 29,0C.
Só é pena que o ipma continue com dados diários das 9h às 9h. Como ontem às 9h estavam 26C, esta noite escaldante ficará oculta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2016 às 10:05)

Por aqui sigo já com 29.1ºC actuais, e acompanhados por vento fraco a moderado.
mínima: 24.8ºC
A noite não foi pior porque o vento deu uma boa ajuda para refrescar o interior das casas.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2016 às 10:25)

Não me recordo de uma noite tão quente como esta!! as 2 da madrugada ainda estavam 30ºC

Mínima de 25,2ºC e já quase a meio da manha graças a algum  SW salvador que nem assim salvou grande coisa...

Agora estão 28,1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 11:09)

Boas,
Deve ter sido a noite mais quente desde que me lembro. Não imaginava que fizesse tanto calor! 
Por agora já sigo com *32,7°C*. A máxima do ano está aí à porta.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2016 às 11:17)

Setúbal tem destas coisas boas o SW salvador em dias tórridos... Agora estão 26,7ºC quase na mínima do dia


----------



## fhff (7 Ago 2016 às 11:34)

Por Colares, não me lembro da última noite noite tão quente. Há 01:00 estavam 19ºC....bem quentinho para esta zona...


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2016 às 11:42)

Bom dia, de momento sigo com 28,2ºC, começa a fritar o ambiente lá fora.. veremos até onde chega hoje.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:35)

*38.7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:55)

Mínima: *25,4ºC *

Sem dúvida das maiores mínimas de sempre, imagino em alguns locais de Lisboa com a estufa que é nem deve ter baixado dos 30ºC... Já chegámos aos calcanhares de Marrocos, nem precisam de atravessar o Gibraltar


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 13:55)

tive minima de *15.7ºC *, nunca pensei que descesse tanto porque às 22h tinha 30ºC

já vou com *39.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 13:55)

Boas por aqui a noite foi quente mas acabou por não ser tropical com 18.1 por agora vou a caminho da máxima com 39.0


----------



## nelson972 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

Em mira de aire um dia quente e quase sem vento. Estão 36° neste 2° andar.
Uau!






Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (7 Ago 2016 às 14:31)

O meteoleiria.org está neste momento a bater o recorde de temperatura máxima (desde da instalação em 2008)... já bateu os 40.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:31)

*40.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:38)

Boas,

Por aqui durante a manhã a minima da madrugada (29,3ºC) foi batida graças ao vento SO, minima diária de 27,9ºC.
Neste momento estão *31,4ºC.*
_______

Ontem, máxima tórrida na *Lousã*: *43,1ºC*
Aquele buraco tambem é tramado.

Falando dos dados de ontem de* Alvega*, confirmou-se foi ultrapassada pela primeira vez este ano a barreira dos 30ºC de amplitude térmica, *30,2ºC*
Extremos: *11,9ºC* / *42,1ºC*

Neste momento,*Seiça* segue com 40,7ºC, o que faz com a amplitude térmica diária seja exactamente de  30,0ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:40)

Vento de SW a trocar as voltas à máxima


----------



## kikofra (7 Ago 2016 às 14:43)

romeupaz disse:


> O meteoleiria.org está neste momento a bater o recorde de temperatura máxima (desde da instalação em 2008)... já bateu os 40.7ºC


Em Leiria centro e na da caranguejeira andam pelos 44 wow


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 14:46)

Bendito vento de sul! *30,7°C*


----------



## romeupaz (7 Ago 2016 às 14:46)

kikofra disse:


> Em Leiria centro e na da caranguejeira andam pelos 44 wow


Sim a do centro (que também é minha) já chegou aos 45ºC, mas a melhor colocada para medições corretas (tem ventilação forçada) é a de "Leiria e Arredores" a original. Já vai nos 41.2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:50)

kikofra disse:


> Em Leiria centro e na da caranguejeira andam pelos 44 wow


Verdadeiramente impressionante! Eu confirmo que aqui está mau mesmo dentro de casa!


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:51)

*42ºC* e vento nulo! não se aguenta lá fora, assim que vou lá fora fico logo com boca aberta


----------



## romeupaz (7 Ago 2016 às 14:53)

42ºC.... AUUUU


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 14:53)

A estação meteotomar já vai nos *+41.1°C (13:42 UTC)* perto da máxima de ontem (+41,4ºC) que só foi atingida perto das 17H, até onde irá hoje?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:56)

wow,  grande amplitude junto ao vale do Lis.
Barosa: *41,1ºC*(neste momento) / *12,2ºC*

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA89


----------



## hurricane (7 Ago 2016 às 14:57)

Em juncal, Porto de Mós (a minha terra) já vai também nos 41ºC. Penso que é um record absoluto naquela zona!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 14:58)

Que bom ter este vento de sul! *30,8°C*. Nem quero imaginar como é que estarão as praias, principalmente Carcavelos.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 14:58)

david 6 disse:


> *42ºC* e vento nulo! não se aguenta lá fora, assim que vou lá fora fico logo com boca aberta


Foge daí rapaz!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:04)

42,2ºC em Valdonas, Tomar, isto às 14:00.
Começo achar que os 44,0ºC de Julho de 2013 podem ser batidos.


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

A estação do IPMA Tomar-Valdonas na actualização das 13H UTC, já vai nos *+42,2!*
E a estação meteotomar já igualou a máxima de ontem +41.4°C (13:58 UTC).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:08)

Thomar disse:


> A estação do IPMA Tomar-Valdonas na actualização das 13H UTC, já vai nos *+42,2!*
> E a estação meteotomar já igualou a máxima de ontem +41.4°C (13:58 UTC).



Terra tramada, ou é calor de morte, ou é gelo até rebentar contadores de água.
Para quem gosta de climatologia como eu, é uma maravilha acompanhar estes registos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:08)

37.7ºC marca o meu auriol bem junto da janela.
Imagino o calor que está em plena rua, directamente ao sol.


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foge daí rapaz!



ontem ainda fugi para a praia mas hoje estou tramado 

agora desceu está a surgir o vento a temperatura já desceu para 41ºC, até agora a máxima é de *42.3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Terra tramada, ou é calor de morte, ou é gelo até rebentar contadores de água.
> Para quem gosta de climatologia como eu, é uma maravilha acompanhar estes regitos.


até o gás congela no inverno  se existe sítio que pode vi a bater o record da Amareleja esse sítio é Tomar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Ago 2016 às 15:16)

O Sudoeste não deixa subir a temperatura. Vento SW a 15 km/h e 29.3ºC. A humidade está nos 45%. A continuar assim o calor não vai querer nada por estes lados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Terra tramada, ou é calor de morte, ou é gelo até rebentar contadores de água.
> Para quem gosta de climatologia como eu, é uma maravilha acompanhar estes registos.



Imagino que haja um local de Santarém que deva mesmo chegar aos 45ºC, deve ser é bem escondido


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Imagino que haja um local de Santarém que deva mesmo chegar aos 45ºC, deve ser é bem escondido



Nestes dias tórridos, penso  sempre  naquela zona a montante de Alvega, onde o vale do Tejo fica muito encaixado, faço ideia o grelhador...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nestes dias tórridos, penso  sempre  naquela zona a montante de Alvega, onde o vale do Tejo fica muito encaixado, faço ideia o grelhador...


Bolas, ontem fui a Mação, podia ter dado lá um saltinho


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 15:30)

40.3   máxima do ano vamos ver até onde vai.
Ando 10 segundos na rua e fico um pinto


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2016 às 15:32)

O Inferno está instalado, estão 35,0ºC mas ainda um pouco abaixo do esperado para aqui, a ver até onde sobe...


----------



## romeupaz (7 Ago 2016 às 15:49)




----------



## WHORTAS (7 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

romeupaz disse:


> O meteoleiria.org está neste momento a bater o recorde de temperatura máxima (desde da instalação em 2008)... já bateu os 40.7ºC



Boas Tardes.
HortasdoLiz  também bateu recorde desde a instalação (2011)

Tmax 41.1 ºC
Tmin 12.2ºC

agora  38.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:04)

Tomar: *43,4ºC *14UTC

Lá vai ela ultrapassar os 44ºC...


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 16:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tomar: *43,4ºC *14UTC
> 
> Lá vai ela ultrapassar os 44ºC...


se não vier vento é bem capaz disso


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:12)

Lisboa está a dar o impulso agora, será que chega aos 38ºC?

De facto é uma vergonha Lisboa estar com temperaturas mais baixas que o Porto, shame on you


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:13)

Eu não sei se esta estação está certa, mas em Febres atingiu os 43,9º às 15:15h! Depois o vento virou de Este para NW e começou a arrefecer mas ainda estão 39,6º!


----------



## Geopower (7 Ago 2016 às 16:28)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo: 41,2 *C.  Vento fraco de NE. Dia tórrido. Creio que entramos numa sequência de dias quentes semelhante a 2003.


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 16:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tomar: *43,4ºC *14UTC
> 
> Lá vai ela ultrapassar os 44ºC...


Brutal, amanhã vamos ver nas notícias que Tomar foi aos *+44,5ºC*!  
A estação meteotomar que fica perto de Valdonas já igualou o record absoluto da estação, no ano de 2012 ainda com uma estação oregon atingiu os +42,4ºC, agora com uma davis (que é de longe muito mais fiável) já vai nos* +42.4°C (15:20UTC) e a subir!*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

Que brutalidade, provavelmente um registo pouco vulgar em Portugal.
Seiça acaba de registar *31,4ºC* de amplitude térmica, estão *42,1ºC*, após minima de *10,7ºC*.
Vai-se fazendo história.  

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 16:59)

A temperatura começa a subir bem com o vento de sudoeste. Sigo com *32,6°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 17:05)

Nova actualização: Tomar: *44,0ºC
*
Até faz calor só de olhar para aquele registo. 
Em principio, *44,5ºC* estão garantidos, relembro que a maxima da peninsula Ibérica deste verão pertence a Cordoba(Aeroporto) *44,5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 17:06)

já está Tomar nos 44 segundo o IPMA


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nova actualização: Tomar: *44,0ºC
> *
> Até faz calor só de olhar para aquele registo.
> Em principio, *44,5ºC* estão garantidos, relembro que a maxima da peninsula Ibérica deste verão pertence a Cordoba(Aeroporto) *44,5ºC*


Era engraçado se batesse o registo espanhol
Penso que Portugal tem um record de máxima maior do que o de Espanha


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 17:15)

homem do mar disse:


> Era engraçado se batesse o registo espanhol
> Penso que Portugal tem um record de máxima maior do que o de Espanha



É possível que sim.
A malta de outros foruns, lá fora, deve estar a destilar ódio, nem devem acreditar no valor.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Ago 2016 às 17:20)

Aqui já atingimos a máxima diária: 37,6ºC e foi a temperatura mais alta registada este ano. A mínima esta noite foi 18.7ºC se bem que foi uma das noites em que a descida da temperatura foi mais lenta.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 17:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> É possível que sim.
> A malta de outros foruns, lá fora, deve estar a destilar ódio, nem devem acreditar no valor.


É mesmo ás tantas já dizem que a estação deve estar avariada.
o valor máximo em Espanha é de 46.6 sendo o de Portugal 47.4 na Amareleja.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Ago 2016 às 17:43)

homem do mar disse:


> É mesmo ás tantas já dizem que a estação deve estar avariada.
> o valor máximo em Espanha é de 46.6 sendo o de Portugal 47.4 na Amareleja.



Segundo a AEMET (Espanha) em Guadalmellato (Córdoba) no início do século a temperatura atingiu os 50ºC. No entanto o record não está homologado pelos padrões actuais. O valor máximo espanhol é de 47,2ºC no dia 4 de Julho de 1994 e...surpresa...não é de Sevilha nem de Córdoba, é de Murcia. Os máximos de Sevilha e Córdoba são de 46,6ºC. Assim, Portugal, nos registos oficialmente homologados ganha a Espanha por duas décimas: a nossa máxima é de 47.4 na Amareleja, dia 1 de Agosto de 2003. (Pormenor curioso: hoje estão 44ºC em Tomar e ..só 39ºC na Amareleja.

Já agora, a lista dos valores máximos as 15h UTC (16h em Portugal):

Tomar, Valdonas (campeão como tem sido habitual) - *44ºC *(deve ser maximo absoluto)
Porto, Massarelos (OMD, surpresa total  *43ºC*
Mora - 42.3ºC
Alvega - 42ºC
Braga, Merelim - 41.2ºC´
Anadia - 41.2ºC
Portel, Oriola - 41.1ºC
Viana do Alentejo - 40.8ºC


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 18:03)

A estação do meteotomar está agora a subir a temperatura às 6 horas com 42.7 penso que seja um record daquela estação


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:03)

Tomar baixou para os* 43,8ºC*

Ansioso pela máxima diária


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 18:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tomar baixou para os* 43,8ºC*
> 
> Ansioso pela máxima diária


tendo em conta a estação meteotomar acho bem possível que em valdonas esteja nos 45


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 18:20)

A partir de agora a temperatura vai começar a descer com o vento de NW. Um alívio depois de um dia infernal...
*32,3°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:44)

O vento tem soprado de leste, registo a maxima do dia, *34,0ºC*.
Muito calor.

Isto terça-feira volta a normalidade, regressa o vendaval  por estas bandas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:50)

A máxima aqui ficou pelos 39.6ºC
Já hoje de manhã tinha regado os morangueiros para eles se aguentarem durante o dia, mas fui ver agora a terra deles e parece que já não são regados á uns 2 dias.
Creio que pela experiencia que tenho aqui pelo Ribatejo, de certeza que ao ar livre estive aqui uns belos 41.5ºC.
Neste momento já "corre" um vento fraco, e já fez cair a temperatura para os 38.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:51)

máxima: *42.3ºC!!! *
minima: *15.7ºC*
actual: *37.9ºC*

máxima do ano até agora e provavelmente deverá ser a máxima do ano (se não for é mau sinal  ), também é a máxima mais alta que tive desde que tenho a estação, desde 2013
agora outra coisa será que vou ter a primeira noite tropical este ano? ou vai acontecer como na noite passada que às 22h tinha 30ºC mas acabei por ter uma minima tão baixa que não esperava


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:59)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *42.3ºC!!! *
> minima: *15.7ºC*
> actual: *37.9ºC*
> 
> ...



Estás num local de inversão se o vento for fraco ou nulo, é melhor esquecer a mínima tropical.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 19:13)

Curioso...a estação amadora de Tomar registou a máxima às 18:12, cerca de *43,3ºC*.
Se calhar amanhã ainda temos uma surpresa, e Valdonas,Tomar registou 45ºC.


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 19:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso...a estação amadora de Tomar registou a máxima às 18:12, cerca de *43,3ºC*.
> Se calhar amanhã ainda temos uma surpresa, e Valdonas,Tomar registou 45ºC.


Ainda registou mais um bocadinho, a máxima foi de* +43.4°C (17:17 UTC)*, ultrapassou a anterior máxima da estação em *+1,0ºC*, e na de Valdonas estou também eu muito curioso em relação à máxima e se terá ultrapassado o valor de 2003.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 19:57)

Thomar disse:


> Ainda registou mais um bocadinho, a máxima foi de* +43.4°C (17:17 UTC)*, ultrapassou a anterior máxima da estação em *+1,0ºC*, e na de Valdonas estou também eu muito curioso em relação à máxima e se terá ultrapassado o valor de 2003.



Qual é o valor de 2003?


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

Eu a pensar que ia ter a máxima do ano, ficou-se pelos *36,3ºC
*
Maldito vento de SW


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 20:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é o valor de 2003?


Em tempos o AnDré publicou aqui uma tabela com valores de agosto de 2003, tenho impressão que era de +44,5ºC, vou ver se encontro esse post.


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 20:03)

Aqui está, a máxima foi *+44,8ºC!´

Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2015*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 20:13)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui está, a máxima foi *+44,8ºC!´
> 
> Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2015*



Excelente!
Já guardei a imagem no pc.
Entretanto, corrigo o aqui disse no outro dia, a máxima absoluta de Alvega é 45,8ºC e não 45,0ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

Abrantes com 35.3  ainda a esta hora


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:33)

Interessante como no Porto as máximas do ano são maiores do que em Lisboa...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:40)

Lestada moderada: *30,2ºC*
Espero que a temperatura se mantenha, para não bater a minima do dia : *27,9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 21:43)

*30,8°C *neste momento. A máxima atingiu os *33,0°C* e a mínima, uns impressionantes, *29,4°C*. Um dia para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Temperatura a subir...*31,0ºC
_______
*
Neste momento os habitantes Seiça já estão tranquilos em termos de calor, a inversão a carborar , já vai nos 21,5ºC, após maxima de 42,1ºC


----------



## fsl (7 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Nova-Oeiras atingiu hoje a TEMP MAX do ano : 35.8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 22:16)

*31,6ºC* na Amadora e a subir...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Interessante como no Porto as máximas do ano são maiores do que em Lisboa...



Penso que no Porto devido a ter uma barreira montanhosa imponente para leste ( Serras Marão / Montemuro entre outras), quando o fluxo é de Leste / Nordeste, sofre fortemente do efeito föhn .

Não sei se é realmente assim ou não, apenas uma ideia que tenho.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Ago 2016 às 22:54)

Depos de uma semana de férias no Algarve começo seriamente a pensar se na realidade voltei ou ainda lá estou
*34ºC *a esta hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que no Porto devido a ter uma barreira montanhosa imponente para leste ( Serras Marão / Montemuro entre outras), quando o fluxo é de Leste / Nordeste, sofre fortemente do efeito föhn .
> 
> Não sei se é realmente assim ou não, apenas uma ideia que tenho.



Não me parece que seja o efeito föhn, até porque esse efeito faz-se sentir nas zonas junto às bases das vertentes das serras, o que não é o caso.
Na vizinha Espanha, por exemplo, temos Bilbao que sofre bem do efeito föhn.
____________________

Subida louca neste momento, *32,0ºC*!


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

*28ºC *e uma brisa (5km/h)


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

*30,5°C* e vento nulo. Que inferno!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 23:01)

Não pára de subir, porra, registo *32,6ºC* !
Este evento tem sido incrível porra.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2016 às 23:16)

por aqui a máxima do ano foi de 40.9 por agora mais fresco com 27.5


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 23:22)

Tive que ir até a rua e confirmar a medição com o termometro do carro.
Vento moderado muito quente, diria mesmo doentio.


----------



## Jodamensil (7 Ago 2016 às 23:42)

Incrível 32/33 graus a esta hora na zona de santo António dos cavaleiros, loures. 
O vento é como dizes.... doentio mesmo.... algo tão estranho a forma quente que é durante a noite

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk

Sinto também um pequeno cheiro a queimado. Mal se nota mas está presente. Será dos incêndios da zona norte do país?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

Desde de 2003 que não sentia este calor na rua a estas horas, por aqui  *32,1ºC*, estaveis, impressionante.
Curioso é que o ECMWF mete para aqui minima de 20ºC para amanha, com rotação de vento para o quadrante sul a meio da madrugada, ou seja vão descer 12ºC? Seria épico.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Ago 2016 às 23:51)

Boa noite

Por aqui registei uma máxima de *39,9ºC* e uma mínima de *16,4ºC.*

Final de tarde com o céu completamente cheio fumo, reduzindo a visibilidade mesmo a curtas distancias, e um cheiro intenso a queimado. 

De momento, *20,1ºC*.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2016 às 23:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não me parece que seja o efeito föhn, até porque esse efeito faz-se sentir nas zonas junto às bases das vertentes das serras, o que não é o caso.
> Na vizinha Espanha, por exemplo, temos Bilbao que sofre bem do efeito föhn.



Sim o Föhn é muito característico e não se aplica ao caso do Porto. Neste caso é o vente de leste descer o Douro e vir sempre a subir a temperatura até chegar à costa. O que impede de as temperaturas subirem como subirem hoje é a rotação do vento para NW ao inicio da tarde, especialmente em P.Rubras que é a mais próxima do mar e sofre a queda antes das restantes estações. Tanto que muitas vezes em episódios de lestada o Porto sai disparado logo de manhã em relação ao resto do país, se fosse lestada contínua tinhamos episódios destes mais frequentes.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 23:53)

É hoje que durmo com um saco de gelo ao meu lado. Não há outra maneira...
*30,7°C* estáveis e vento nulíssimo!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 23:57)

Neste momento:


----------



## AnDré (8 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

Em Odivelas (cota 150m) o destaque deste domingo vai mesmo para Tmin de *29,0ºC*.

Em Caneças, o meteocanecas (cota 280m), que também tinha tido uma mínima de 29ºC, acabou por ter uma nova mínima de 28,0ºC às 21:15UTC.
Entretanto já disparou e segue com 31,5ºC.

Aqui, de momento sigo com *31,6ºC* e vento moderado!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

Extremos térmicos: *27,9ºC* / *34,0ºC*

6 minimas tropicais, sendo que duas foram superiores a 26ºC, nada mau. 

Despeço-me com *32,3ºC*
Vou mas é dormir ao vale do Cabreiro, lá devem estar uns 20ºC, ou até menos...


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Ago 2016 às 00:09)

Em Lisboa a temperatura com tendência para subir esta noite. Passou de 31º C para 32º C, numa hora

Penso que vamos ter a mínima super tropical, da ordem dos 26º C. Chamo a isto de mau tempo 

A partir de 4ª feira, veremos se isto acalma um pouco mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 00:14)

E sobe...*31,2°C*. O gfs prevê uma mínima de 17°C, deve ser deve...
Até no Algarve está mais fresco. De loucos!


----------



## AMFC (8 Ago 2016 às 00:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> E sobe...*31,2°C*. O gfs prevê uma mínima de 17°C, deve ser deve...
> Até no Algarve está mais fresco. De loucos!



Mais uma noite de puro terror, o  meu reino por uma nortada


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 00:26)

AMFC disse:


> Mais uma noite de puro terror, o  meu reino por uma nortada


Isto não está nada bonito! O vento de leste aumentou imenso e traz um cheiro terrível a fumo. Se calhar nem durmo hoje...
*31,4°C*


----------



## AMFC (8 Ago 2016 às 00:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto não está nada bonito! O vento de leste aumentou imenso e traz um cheiro terrível a fumo. Se calhar nem durmo hoje...
> *31,4°C*



Fui agora ao terraço e levei com um  bafo impressionante. Vou encher a banheira e dormir lá


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 00:36)

AMFC disse:


> Fui agora ao terraço e levei com um  bafo impressionante. Vou encher a banheira e dormir lá


Se for necessário também faço isso...
Eu já tenho um saco de gelo aqui comigo mas não adianta...
*31,6°C*


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Ago 2016 às 01:01)

Eu vou dormir com um borrifador de água e uma ventoinha.
A noite está impossível, irrespirável quase.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 02:12)

Cabo Raso nos *31,5ºC *à 01h? WHAT?  Temperatura subiu 7ºC em 1 hora?

*26% de Humidade! *







Acabámos de registar a máxima do ano da estação à 1h da manhã? 

Acabei de verificar as estações ao redor, aconteceu o mesmo! 

Não estou a acreditar, preciso de ajuda psicológica, isto já é demais para hoje!


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2016 às 02:51)

Vento, a temperatura depende tanto mas tanto do vento, que até é difícil acreditar


----------



## under (8 Ago 2016 às 05:20)

Na Fernao de Magalhaes em Coimbra as 05h10m ja vai em 27 graus e a subir....


----------



## DaniFR (8 Ago 2016 às 05:28)

28,2°C e vento moderado a forte de Este, apesar de já ter estado nos 18°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 07:41)

Boas,

A temperatura acabou por descer bastante, por volta da 1 da manhã, tinha eu *32,9ºC*, que é a máxima do dia. 
A minima desceu aos *22,5ºC.*
Para mais tarde recordar, nem em 2003, fiz registos tão elevados aquelas horas, surreal.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 08:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabo Raso nos *31,5ºC *à 01h? WHAT?  Temperatura subiu 7ºC em 1 hora?
> 
> *26% de Humidade! *
> 
> ...




De facto espantoso, na praia do Guincho,ainda foi mais agressivo.
34,2ºC 01:07
20% HR 00:44
Isto é histórico...

Venha mas é a forte nortada de amanhã, que este calor não presta para nada.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2016 às 10:16)

Bom dia, a temperatura hoje de madrugada subiu até aos 29ºC eram cerca de 1h da manhã, contudo ás 7h40m que foi quando acordei a estação marcava 22ºC certos, foi uma grande descida durante a noite mas ainda assim tropical, o "fresquinho" durou até ás 9h porque quando saí de casa já não se podia andar na rua. Já são muitas noites com este calor insuportável quase sem dormir. Sigo com céu limpo e bastante calor lá fora.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 10:37)

Boas,

@Joaopaulo  ontem lá fui espreitar a estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.
Foi muito fácil de encontrar, pelas minhas contas a cota da estação ronda os 90/95 mts e não os 78 mts que aparece associado.
Esta estação é onde me guio  em termos de vento, apesar de estar a 1,5 km de casa, é muito bem representativa do vendaval que assola esta região, em muito boa hora foi instalada. É a tal que liderada sempre em velocidade vento e rajada.
Foi esta estação que o IPMA fez referência no boletim de outubro de 2015, rajada máxima de 133 km/h, foi um dia (17) para esquecer para os bombeiros de Alcabideche.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 10:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> @Joaopaulo  ontem lá fui espreitar a estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.
> Foi muito fácil de encontrar, pelas minhas contas a cota da estação ronda os 90/95 mts e não os 78 mts que aparece associado.
> ...



Boa descoberta ! 

E o prédio tem quantos andares ?


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 10:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa descoberta !
> 
> E o prédio tem quantos andares ?



7 andares, area muito exposta,alias os registos falam por si.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 11:17)

Bem, já se conhecem os dados de ontem

Valdonas,Tomar: *44,7ºC*
Lousã,Aerodromo: *44,6ºC*

Incrivel.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 11:33)

Bom, por aqui acabo de registar a máxima do ano, de* 33,5°C*. Quem diria...
A mínima ficou-se pelos *25,5°C*.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 11:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, já se conhecem os dados de ontem
> 
> Valdonas,Tomar: *44,7ºC*
> Lousã,Aerodromo: *44,6ºC*
> ...


Curioso que a máxima de Tomar acabou por não ser a mais alta do país sendo batida só por Mora com 44.8.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 11:45)

Boas por aqui acabei por ter uma mínima tropical com 20.4 por agora o forno já esta ligado com 33.7


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2016 às 11:46)

Boas

Mais uma mínima tropical ficou nos 20,1ºC
A mínima de ontem acabou por ser bem mais normalizada já ao fim do dia com 21,8ºC

Agora estão uns tórridos 32,9ºC


----------



## JTavares (8 Ago 2016 às 12:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, já se conhecem os dados de ontem
> 
> Valdonas,Tomar: *44,7ºC*
> Lousã,Aerodromo: *44,6ºC*
> ...


Onde posso ter acesso a esses dados?


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2016 às 12:50)

*34.5ºC, *está menos que ontem


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 12:54)

O vento vai rodar para Oeste e a temperatura vai começar a baixar. Estão *32,4°C*.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2016 às 12:55)

JTavares disse:


> Onde posso ter acesso a esses dados?



Boas, no site do IPMA, tens um item que diz observação e os valores  da temperatura, humidade relativa, vento pressão atmosférica e precipitação


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2016 às 12:59)

Muito calor aqui por Entrecampos, sem possibilidade de medição por estar fora de casa arrisco em uns 35ºC. Vento quase inexistente.


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2016 às 14:00)

Aqui está a ser o dia mais quente deste período tórrido, sigo com 35,8ºC e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2016 às 14:07)

*37ºC*


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2016 às 14:13)

*36,1ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 14:28)

a estação do meteotomar já está nos 40


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 14:32)

por aqui 39.3 parece-me que está ligeiramente mais quente do que ontem


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Mínima: *23,4ºC*

Atual: *35,9ºC*

Será hoje que é batida a máxima?


----------



## DaniFR (8 Ago 2016 às 15:52)

Sigo com *36,8ºC*, mas já esteve nos *38,2ºC*, actual máxima. 

A estação da Lousã segue bem lançada com *41,1ºC* às 14h.

O vento ja está a rodar para Oeste. Na Figueira da Foz a máxima horária de 34,5ºC foi registada às 12h, e às 14h seguia com 27,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2016 às 15:55)

sigo com *38ºC*, mas já tive *38.9ºC*


----------



## bmelo (8 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

36.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 16:08)

Lousã: *42,3ºC*

Tomar: *41,6ºC*

Mais um dia para os 44ºC...


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 16:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lousã: *42,3ºC*
> 
> Tomar: *41,6ºC*
> 
> Mais um dia para os 44ºC...


Acho que Tomar hoje não chega aos 44 a Lousã talvez lá chegue.


----------



## rmsg (8 Ago 2016 às 16:18)

homem do mar disse:


> Acho que Tomar hoje não chega aos 44 a Lousã talvez lá chegue.


Aqui na Lousã, o vento mudou de direcção e na última hora a temperatura baixou 3/4 ºC.


----------



## meko60 (8 Ago 2016 às 16:33)

Boas.
34ºC aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Foto de Zé Manel, tirada ontem.

Coimbra ao anoitecer envolta num manto de fumo dos incêndios a Norte.


----------



## meko60 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Paulatinamente a temperatura a subir, como aliás tem acontecido nestes últimos dias. As máximas são atingidas ao fim da tarde, graças à "lestada". Sigo com 35,4ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:30)

Tomar:* 42,9ºC *

Alvega:* 42,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:44)

máxima: *39.2ºC*
minima: *16.9ºC*
actual: *37.5ºC*


----------



## meko60 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

Afinal hoje parece que vai estar diferente. A temperatura desceu um pouco, sigo com 33,8ºC


----------



## Geopower (8 Ago 2016 às 18:02)

Telheiras segue com 33,8*C. Vento moderado de norte. Mas é um vento quente e abafado. A juntar a isto o efeito da ilha de calor urbano faz aumentar o desconforto témico à vários dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 18:06)

Tomar já afetada pelo vento: *39,9ºC
*
Alvega segue no topo:* 42,5ºC*


----------



## alentejoooo (8 Ago 2016 às 18:18)

Portalegre vai seguindo como capital de distrito mais quente do país: *40,4 ºC *(16:00)


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2016 às 18:22)

Máxima de *37,8ºC *das mais altas do ano

Agora estão 35,1ºC com pouco vento


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 18:50)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *39.2ºC*
> minima: *16.9ºC*
> actual: *37.5ºC*



O que tínhamos falado ontem, é muito difícil teres mínima tropical, moras num local de forte inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 18:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tomar já afetada pelo vento: *39,9ºC
> *
> Alvega segue no topo:* 42,5ºC*



Tomar está com uma sequência incrível.

Dia 06/08/2016  : 43,0ºC
Dia 07/08/2016  : 44,7ºC
Dia 08/08/2016  : 42,9ºC ( Máxima horária)

Quase de certeza que estes três dias fizeram mossa em pessoas com saúde mais débil, é calor extremo.

Foi uma noite para mais tarde recordar, nunca tinha presenciado lestada nocturna moderada a *32,6ºC*, as janelas estavam quentes do vento embater nas mesmas.


----------



## david 6 (8 Ago 2016 às 20:36)

pôr do sol castanho 

actual *31.5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

*29,7°C *neste momento. Com o vento de norte já se sente um grande alívio. O quadrante Este está com uma tonalidade castanha por causa dos incêndios...


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 21:33)

Boas por aqui a máxima foi de 39.6 por agora 28.6 os próximos dias serão quentes mas não tão quentes como estes 3 dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 22:12)

Boas,

Que martírio esta lestada, porra.
Sigo com *29,4ºC*!!
Vento moderado a forte, quente como tudo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 22:41)

Lestada a acelerar, sopra a *30 km/h*.
*29,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 23:01)

Esta manhã, em Murches.
Serra de Sintra e vale do Cabreiro à direita.
Atravessei propositadamente pelo vale de  bike, com o sensor da auriol , e ainda registei algum fresco da inversão local.
Em Alcabideche estavam 24,8ºC, no sector mais fresco do vale(já detectado em 2013) registei 19,1ºC, eram 8:30/8:40, algum sol já tinha desmantelado uma boa parte da camada da inversão.
Amanha a serra vai voltar a ter capacete.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 23:05)

*29,2°C*. Já estou saturado de tanto calor...


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2016 às 23:16)

Boa noite, 27,3ºC por aqui. Mais uma noite irrespirável a caminho..está a ser um verão extremamente rigoroso.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 23:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã, em Murches.
> Serra de Sintra e vale do Cabreiro à direita.
> Atravessei propositadamente pelo vale de  bike, com o sensor da auriol , e ainda registei algum fresco da inversão local.
> Em Alcabideche estavam 24,8ºC, no sector mais fresco do vale(já detectado em 2013) registei 19,1ºC, eram 8:30/8:40, algum sol já tinha desmantelado uma boa parte da camada da inversão.
> Amanha a serra vai voltar a ter capacete.


Qual é esse sensor que tem instalado na bike?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 00:05)

homem do mar disse:


> Qual é esse sensor que tem instalado na bike?



Foi só para um registo rápido e perceber como se comportava a temperatura do ar à medida que avançava pelo vale a dentro, houve uma altura, na parte final que em 1 segundo a temperatura caiu 1,5ºC , ia devagar de bike, entrei na parte mais fria.
O sensor da auriol é aquele conhecido à venda no lidl, so usei em zonas sombrias, pois ao sol directo a temperatura disparava e as leituras deixavam de fazer sentido.
______________

00:05...*28,9ºC*
Não está facil.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 00:12)

*29,4°C* neste momento. O céu começa a ficar nublado das nuvens altas provenientes dos incêndios do norte...


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2016 às 00:22)

Mais uma noite demoníaca por Lisboa.
Pela hora de jantar uma amostra do nortada moderada deu um ar de sua graça e baixou até uns "frescos" e enganadores 29 graus. Pouco durou... 
Agora pouco vento, fraco de N/NE, e temperatura ainda em subida. Terceira noite seguida com 31 graus a esta hora. 
Absolutamente incrível...

E neste momento cheira bastante a incêndio, com o céu coberto pela mancha do fumo vindo de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 00:29)

Cascais está com vento fraco de SO e temperatura em queda *27,1ºC*
Aqui lestada moderada  *29,0ºC*.
Por curiosidade coloquei ha pouco o datalogger junto à janela, a HR está nos *30%.*
Tambem noto alguma nebulosidade a NE/E  e um constaste assinalável, felizmente tenho pouca poluição luminosa, é o que  dá ter a escuridão da serra mesmo a frente.


----------



## Fall9 (9 Ago 2016 às 00:33)

Isso em Lisboa está infernal...
Por aqui nas Caldas está uma agradável temperatura de 20,3ºC. Regista-se uma humidade de 72%.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 00:40)

Esta lestada vai ficar na minha memoria para sempre, registos:


12 % HR na estação do Cabo Raso
34,1ºC ao inicio da madrugada  na praia do Guincho
27,9ºC minima registada por mim.


----------



## Iuri (9 Ago 2016 às 05:39)

Noite carabiana


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 06:11)

Boas,
Vejo algumas nuvens de incêndio a norte. O cheiro está muito intenso mesmo! É impressionante o poder da nortada...
*27,0°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 07:30)

Isto está mau demais, o fumo é tanto que a serra está oculta, ainda pensei que fosse nevoeiro.
A temperatura é alta, como sempre... *26,5ºC*.
Minima: *25,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Ago 2016 às 07:33)

Mínima de 27,0C.
Agora estão 27,3C.

A região está coberta por um manto de fumo. Toda a casa está na casa dos 29C e com um cheiro a fumo...
As janelas estiveram toda a noite abertas.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 07:37)

Terrível acordar com esta visão...serra engolida pelo fumo.






Corrente leste...


----------



## Geopower (9 Ago 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto pelo fumo dos incêndios. Ar irrespirável. Mínima de 25,3*C. Neste momento já estão 26,1*C. Vento fraco de norte


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 08:44)

Afinal são dois incendios aqui perto, Beloura e Vale dos Cavalos .


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia, em Lisboa e Almada o ar está quase irrespirável devido ao calor e ao fumo de um incêndio enorme que deve andar aqui pela região e está a causar um efeito de estufa muito desagradável..


----------



## AMFC (9 Ago 2016 às 10:16)

De acordo com informação disponível hoje na página da Internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), verificaram-se no sábado e no domingo valores muito elevados das temperaturas máximas e mínimas do ar devido a um fluxo de ar quente e seco, associado a uma corrente do quadrante leste.

"Nestes dias, os desvios da temperatura foram em geral superiores a 06 graus Celsius, sendo de realçar que no domingo, os desvios no Porto/Pedras Rubras foram de 11,8 graus, em Coimbra/Bencanta 12,2 e Santarém/Fonte Boa 12,6", indica o Instituto.

No que diz respeito às mínimas, os maiores desvios foram registados no domingo e foram superiores à norma em 10 graus em Portalegre (10,9), Porto (10,5) e Lisboa (10,4).

"Em Portugal continental, o dia 07 de agosto [domingo] foi, até à data, o dia mais quente de 2016, com valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar de 38,2 graus e da mínima de 19,1", segundo o IPMA.

Os dados indicam que no fim de semana os valores da temperatura máxima iguais ou superiores a 34 graus foram registado em mais de 70% das estações meteorológicas do continente.

"Os valores da máxima iguais ou superiores a 40 graus registaram-se em mais de um terço das estações".

Os maiores valores da temperatura máxima (superiores a 44 graus) observaram-se em Mora, distrito de Évora, (44,8), Tomar, distrito de Santarém (44,7) e Lousã, distrito de Coimbra (44,6).

"O maior valor da temperatura mínima do ar (27,9 graus) ocorreu em Lisboa/Geofísico durante a noite de sábado para domingo e constitui o novo máximo absoluto para este local [anterior maior valor de 27,8 graus em 02 de agosto de 1964), adiantou o IPMA.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Ago 2016 às 10:30)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, em Lisboa e Almada o ar está quase irrespirável devido ao calor e ao fumo de um incêndio enorme que deve andar aqui pela região e está a causar um efeito de estufa muito desagradável..



Felizmente para o Centro e infelizmente para o Norte este fumo vem proveniente do horror que se tem passado a Norte do país.. 



pic host


----------



## Iuri (9 Ago 2016 às 11:03)

S. João do Estoril: Nuvem de fumo e cheiro a incêndio florestal.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 11:21)

É incrível! Que cheiro terrível e a visibilidade piorou muito...
*32,4°C *e vento forte de norte.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 11:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível! Que cheiro terrível e a visibilidade piorou muito...
> *32,4°C *e vento forte de norte.



Aqui de Entrecampos a visibilidade para a margem sul é nula e o cheiro está de facto intenso.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 11:41)

criz0r disse:


> Aqui de Entrecampos a visibilidade para a margem sul é nula e o cheiro está de facto intenso.


Pois, imagino...
Aqui até pensava que era nevoeiro mas depois caí na realidade. Espero que o vento rode porque está impossível...


----------



## AMFC (9 Ago 2016 às 11:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível! Que cheiro terrível e a visibilidade piorou muito...
> *32,4°C *e vento forte de norte.



Meu caro isto está horrível, um calor sufocante dia e noite, sem fim à vista, e agora céu cinzento e um odor que dificulta a respiração


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 11:46)

*32,7°C* e um vento quente e sufocante de norte. Parece que está mais calor que os outros dias.
Como é que se foge a isto?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:48)

Aqui de casa não consigo ver a zona da Pena...
Impressionante as previsões, muitas minimas tropicais...agosto arrancou a ferver, dia e noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:51)

O cenário da margem sul é horrível. Parece o fim do mundo para quem olha para o Tejo. Muito grave a poluição na AML, já deve ter consequências nas pessoas mais vulneráveis.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 11:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> *32,7°C* e um vento quente e sufocante de norte. Parece que está mais calor que os outros dias.
> Como é que se foge a isto?



Off-topic: para a Alentejo escusam de fugir, porque ainda estamos pior...


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 12:16)

Mínima já não foi tropical esta noite, ficou nos 19,4ºC

Agora céu cheio de fumo e temperatura bem mais respirável 24,2ºC com 74%Hr


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 12:20)

que cheiro a fumo por aqui também, tudo esbranquiçado 

sigo com *32.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2016 às 12:30)

boas por aqui está difícil respirar só se sente o cheiro aos incêndios do norte tendo em conta que estou a 200km do Porto isto é Inacreditável.
Por aqui acabei por ter mais uma mínima tropical com 20.4 por agora 33.7


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 12:31)

Mínima de *25,4ºC* a igual a mínima mais alta do ano, haja paciência


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 12:48)

Saí ha pouco de Alcabideche, por lá já está vento forte.
Aqui em Cascais que fornalha medonha, cheiro intenso a fumo.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 12:55)

Este vento de norte até queima! *32,8°C* e o fumo começa a levantar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 12:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Saí ha pouco de Alcabideche, por lá já está vento forte.
> Aqui em Cascais que fornalha medonha, cheiro intenso a fumo.


Da Amadora quem olha para Sintra nem pensa que existe lá uma serra! Está completamente invisível.

35,3ºC e continua a subir, imagino em alguns locais com forte poluição e com a estufa do fumo já deve ter passado dos 36ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 13:03)

Nascer do sol de hoje, em Lisboa:


----------



## Iuri (9 Ago 2016 às 13:03)

A zona de Cascais está encoberta. A sensação térmica é de fornalha.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:05)

Sim, o facto de estarmos na zona mais ocidental do país assim o ajuda.
Corredor da fumarada passa por aqui.
Ambiente doentio.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:05)

vento aumentou um pouco, o cheiro do fumo ficou mais intenso e o ambiente ficou mais esbranquiçado, sigo com *34.6ºC*


----------



## Iuri (9 Ago 2016 às 13:12)

O fumo da zona de Cascais deve-se a um incêndio na zona de mato da Beloura.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:22)

Iuri disse:


> O fumo da zona de Cascais deve-se a um incêndio na zona de mato da Beloura.


Ainda arde??
Na ultima hora e meia o vento teve um aumento consideravel.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:24)

acho que o fumo cada vez é mais, já mal vejo a fajarda norte do outro lado do vale, cheira imenso a fumo

sigo com *35.2ºC*


----------



## Iuri (9 Ago 2016 às 13:25)




----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:31)

Descobri que não sou nada tolerável ao fumo, estou com uma crise de tosse 

Não conseguia viver em cidades com smog, minha rica Lisboa com o céu azul! 

*36,4ºC*, ainda vamos a ver se não bato o recorde hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 13:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Descobri que não sou nada tolerável ao fumo, estou com uma crise de tosse
> 
> Não conseguia viver em cidades com smog, minha rica Lisboa com o céu azul!
> 
> *36,4ºC*, ainda vamos a ver se não bato o recorde hoje


Comigo é espirrar e comichão no nariz e na garganta. Não fomos feitos para isto...
--------------------
A estação que sigo foi a baixo mais uma vez...
A outra estação regista *32,2°C*.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 14:21)

Que dia abençoado este  estão menos 14ºC que ontem! sigo com uns frescos 22,9ºc e 79%Hr com vento moderado de SW, meu rico SW


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 14:32)

está a ficar bastante abafado, sigo com *37ºC* com cheiro a fumo e céu esbranquiçado


----------



## Luis Filipe (9 Ago 2016 às 14:48)

Aqui pela praia da Consolação a 3 kms a sul de Peniche hoje estão 21 graus mas no Domingo chegou aos 31 que foi um facto inédito nesta zona. Por aqui tambem esta uma ligeira nevua de fumo e durante a manhã cheirou um pouco a queimado. Hoje temos vento de norte intenso que fez a temperatura não passar dos 21 graus.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

E não é que igualou a máxima do ano pela 3ª vez, malditos* 36,6ºC*! 

Ainda muito fumo na atmosfera, felizmente a Nortada refresca bastante.


----------



## Fall9 (9 Ago 2016 às 14:57)

Por aqui está vento fraco, cerca de 25°C. Já não se sente tanto o cheiro a queimado, mas o céu ainda está com uma neblina de fumo.


----------



## AMFC (9 Ago 2016 às 15:35)

Como invejo as temperaturas frescas de alguns, aqui continua o forno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 15:46)

Alvega já vai em *39,2ºC*, rumo ao 4º dia consecutivo acima dos 40ºC

Beira Interior e Alentejo continuam a ferver...


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 16:49)

Já se foi o ventinho bom de SW, rodou para Norte e chegou aqui o inferno mais uma vez...Estão agora *34,6ºC *


----------



## Geopower (9 Ago 2016 às 16:53)

Telheiras segue com 34,3*C. Vento fraco de norte. Mais um dia de canícula agravado pelo fumo dos incêndios.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 18:17)

O vento tornou-se moderado com rajadas da parte da tarde e o "smog" está a ser literalmente varrido aqui da zona, já ontem era tarde que já não se podia com este cheiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 18:31)

Finalmente o fumo desapareceu por completo. Estão *31,4°C* e o vento continua forte de norte. A máxima ficou-se pelos *33,2°C* e a mínima pelos *26,0°C*.
Agora só desejo alguma chuva...


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 18:50)

máxima: *37.0ºC *(máxima mais baixa dos ultimos 4 dias  )
minima: *17.3ºC*
actual: *30.4ºC*

houve um momento a meio da tarde que o vento varreu o "smog", mas agora começo a sentir de novo o cheiro de fumo e começo a ver esbranquiçado ao longe (não tanto como à pouco)
interessante também é que anda por aqui umas nuvens que sabem muito bem a sombra, abençoadas nuvens


----------



## Geopower (9 Ago 2016 às 18:56)

32,1*C neste momento. Vento aumentou de intensidade e rodou para Nw. Já não se sente o ar tão abafado.e não se vê fumo dos incêndios. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 18:58)

Muito fumo já nem está sol!!

29,8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 20:02)

Nortada brutal por aqui e "só" estão *28,2°C*. Que alívio...


----------



## lm1960 (9 Ago 2016 às 20:03)

Boas, 

No sábado estive em Peniche numa praia á entrada do lado drtº., cheguei ás 11:00 e deixei o carro quase á sombra com 21º e ás 16:30, quando saí,
marcava 23 á sombra. Na areia não achei que tivesse passado dos 25/26 com vento nulo e maré vazia, estava espectacular.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 20:10)

o aspecto do céu por aqui é este:







sigo com *25.3ºC* e ainda um cheiro a fumo, estas nuvens ajudaram imenso a refrescar o ambiente que bom


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 20:20)

Praia da Rainha às 17h: *35,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 20:32)

pôr do sol aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:15)

Boas noites,




jonas_87 disse:


> Amanha a serra vai voltar a ter capacete.



Dito e feito.

A chegar a Alcabideche.


screen shot windows

Forte nortada e fresco, finalmente!



img hosting


A nortada sopra a 40 km/h.
*18,6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 21:23)

Formou-se uma espécie de _shelf cloud_ a norte que rapidamente se dissipou, não cheguei a tempo de tirar fotografia.
Estão uns agradáveis *25,3°C* e a nortada forte domina a zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Formou-se uma espécie de _shelf cloud_ a norte que rapidamente se dissipou, não cheguei a tempo de tirar fotografia.
> Estão uns agradáveis *25,3°C* e nortada com rajadas bastante fortes.



Se tens aí tanta nortada como dizes, como é tens uma temperatura tão alta?


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se tens aí tanta nortada como dizes, como é tens uma temperatura tão alta?


Também achei estranho ao ver a temperatura por aí. A estação que sigo tem estado com alguns problemas nos últimos dias e isso poderá ser o motivo, ou então a estação não estará muito exposta ao quadrante norte. Meti agora um sensor, que estava no quarto, na janela e marca *21,0°C 
*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Também achei estranho ao ver a temperatura por aí. A estação que sigo tem estado com alguns problemas nos últimos dias e isso poderá ser o motivo, ou então a estação não estará muito exposta ao quadrante norte. Meti agora um sensor, que estava no quarto, na janela e marca *21,0°C *



Ok assim já faz mais sentido, ha sempre uma correlação entre nortada e temperatura fresca, entao por estas bandas, devido à localização e vento, isso é muito vincado. Uma maravilha esta ventania fresca, ao contrario das outras, quentes como tudo.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 21:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ok assim já faz mais sentido, ha sempre uma correlação entre nortada e temperatura fresca, entao por estas bandas, devido à localização e vento, isso é muito vincado. Uma maravilha esta ventania fresca, ao contrario das outras, quentes como tudo.


Depois do dia de hoje não há nada melhor!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:52)

A nortada sopra a *38 km/h.*
Até ao momento:

 Velocidade máxima de vento: *48 km/h* 
 Rajada máxima: *69 km/h*


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2016 às 23:30)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP 19.7ºC, cerca de menos 8ºC que ontem à mesma hora. Há nortada com rajadas de 40/50 kms.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 23:53)

Nunca pensei em dizer isto, principalmente depois de um dia como o de hoje, mas...quando abro a janela eu sinto frio! 
*19,5°C* e a nortada continua forte.


----------



## under (10 Ago 2016 às 00:30)

Aqui na Baixa de Coimbra segue com 20.8ºC


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2016 às 00:44)

Telheiras segue com 21,8*C. Vento moderado de NW. Que frescura!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 03:02)

*18,5ºC* mas a casa ainda está um pouco quente 

Adoro esta frescura


----------



## under (10 Ago 2016 às 03:40)

Aqui por Coimbra a temperatura subiu para 24 graus e o vento aumentou consideravelmente....e o cheiro a queimado tambem


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 09:24)

Soube mesmo bem sair hoje de casa às 07:30 com *16ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2016 às 10:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Soube mesmo bem sair hoje de casa às 07:30 com *16ºC*.



Como eu te compreendo! Esta madrugada foi um alívio para as minhas hostes, o termómetro marcava 19,0ºC quando acordei e quando saí de casa aquela "lufada" de ar fresco soube-me por tudo. Ainda assim o quarto não desceu dos 27ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2016 às 10:23)

O final de tarde de ontem foi bem mais fresco, do que nos dias anteriores.
Esta manhã de hoje segue ainda fresca e acompanhada por vento fraco a moderado, o que não ajuda em nada no combate aos incêndios.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2016 às 14:32)

33.5ºC


----------



## Fall9 (10 Ago 2016 às 15:53)

Voltou a neblina de fumo e o cheiro por aqui.
26°C.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2016 às 16:24)

Mínima de 18,1ºC

Agora estão uns tórridos 34,3ºC a temperatura pouco baixou estes dois dias que era suposto ter baixado mais, a partir de amanha sempre a subir...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 16:51)

Mínima: *17,9ºC*

Atual: *34,1ºC
*
E continua a onda de calor...


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2016 às 17:05)

*33ºC* na varanda nesta altura, a temperatura mais alta registada este ano aqui.

Bruma e fumo dos incêndios na Parede e Rio de Mouro.
Vento fraco de noroeste mas a intensificar-se.
Humidade na região entre os 31% e os 41%, não é um valor baixo, daí que o índice de calor seja superior à temperatura real em cerca de 1ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2016 às 17:53)

Que tosta mais um dia e vão 6 dias seguidos infernais... Muito fumo por vezes de incêndios aqui nas redondezas

Máxima de 34,7ºC ainda mais quem ontem em 0,1ºC e era suposto ter menos!

Agora estão 34,1ºC, 33%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2016 às 17:58)

Telheiras segue com 32,5*C. Vento moderado de norte. Mais um dia quente com temperatura acima dos 30*C.   Máxima de 33,3*C.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2016 às 18:44)

máxima: *36.0ºC *(máxima mais fresca desde sábado)
minima: *15.2ºC*
actual: *35.1ºC *e uns cumulus

está a começar a cheirar a fumo de novo, o fumo vem de W porque para W vejo as árvores esbranquiçadas e para E vejo normal


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2016 às 18:58)

boas
por aqui a mínima foi de 18.4 a máxima de 32.6 por agora 31.1


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2016 às 20:29)

pôr do sol castanho


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Ago 2016 às 21:30)

O céu ontem no Ribatejo, perto de Almoster


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2016 às 21:43)

por aqui 26.3  até está uma noite agradável não fosse o cheiro a incêndios


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 21:59)

Hoje a nortada não está encarregue da "limpeza" do calor. Ainda estão* 26,4°C *e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de noroeste.
Sente-se o cheiro a queimado novamente...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 22:06)

Estou sem dados de temperatura, o prédio está a ser pintado tive que retirar o RS.
Estão uns 25ºC e lestada moderada a forte, fortes rajadas.


----------



## rozzo (10 Ago 2016 às 23:19)

Pois é, voltou o vento mais de NE e nada de refresco como ontem. 28 graus e a subir aqui em Benfica. Bendita a noite fresca de ontem para aliviar do sufoco.
O cheiro a incêndio é que continua, uma constante desde ontem. Não sei de onde virá o que sinto aqui agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 23:34)

O vento rodou para nordeste/este e a temperatura começou a subir. Estão *27,5°C* e o cheiro a incêndio persiste...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 23:36)

Fui à janela para me aperceber do calor, de facto o bafo de leste voltou, longe de bater os 33ºC da 1 da manha do dia 8, valor historico que irá perdurar por estas bandas anos e anos a fio.
Sigo então com *27,1ºC* estáveis


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2016 às 23:40)

actual *24.9ºC*, vento nulo, o que vale é que apesar do dia ser sempre muito quente depois à noite dá para refrescar


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 23:59)

Máxima: *34,2ºC*

Atual: *27ºC
*
Pôr do Sol vermelho devido ao fumo


----------



## under (11 Ago 2016 às 00:07)

Temperatura subiu de 23 para 27 graus na Baixa de Coimbra ajudada pelo aumento do vento e com cheiro a fumo intenso....


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 00:30)

O cheiro a incêndio intensificou-se...
*27,3°C*


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2016 às 00:34)

*24.1ºC* com cheiro a fumo também


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2016 às 01:16)

Subiu agora mesmo aos *28,0ºC*
Fornalha: _on_


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2016 às 01:23)

25,4°C e vento moderado de Este. 

Vai ser mais uma noite complicada para os bombeiros e para as populações afetadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2016 às 01:28)

DaniFR disse:


> 25,4°C e vento moderado de Este.
> 
> Vai ser mais uma noite complicada para os bombeiros e para as populações afetadas.



Lá se foi a tua inversão, se é que chegou a começar.
Em Dunas de Mira é que se está bem.


----------



## criz0r (11 Ago 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia, mínima de 22ºC e mais uma noite tropical, é sempre a bombar. O dia segue já com bastante calor aqui pelo centro de Lisboa e "neblina" de incêndio.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Ago 2016 às 11:17)

Bom dia, noite quente tropical que nada teve a ver com a noite de terça para quarta. A noite de terça para quarta foi gelada em Lisboa e ontem parecia que estava dentro de um forno á meia noite.

Segue mais 1 dia quente em Lisboa com o céu com um ligeiro fumo.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 12:54)

Boas

Mínima foi de 18,9ºC

Agora já vai em 33,7ºC, 36%Hr e vento nulo..já não se aguenta este tempo


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2016 às 16:07)

*36.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 17:42)

Máxima de *35,0ºC*

Agora 34,4ºC e 31%Hr com vento moderado


----------



## criz0r (11 Ago 2016 às 17:44)

Boa tarde, o calor persiste aqui pelo centro da Capital e o vento é nulo. Pelo menos o cheiro a queimado que hoje de manhã ainda se fazia sentir já desapareceu por completo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 18:26)

E continua a onda de calor...

Mínima: *23,3ºC*
Máxima: *34,7ºC
*
Interessante que algumas árvores já se preparam para o Outono, algumas folhas já estão amarelas e outras vão caindo...


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2016 às 19:35)

máxima:* 37.7ºC*
minima: *17.4ºC*
actual: *31.9ºC*

mais do mesmo...


----------



## Geopower (11 Ago 2016 às 19:54)

Telheiras segue com 31,2*C. Vento fraco de NE. A canicula contínua.
Máxima do dia: 33,7*C.


----------



## Geopower (11 Ago 2016 às 20:47)

Vento começa a aumentar  de intensidade. Vento  moderado de norte a fazer descer a temperatura: 28,9*C. Ainda assim demasiado calor.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 21:29)

Nortada bastante forte por aqui. Já é o pão nosso de cada dia...
*27,4°C*


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2016 às 21:31)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 36.7 por Santarém cheguei a apanhar 38 graus por agora 27.6


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2016 às 22:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lá se foi a tua inversão, se é que chegou a começar.
> Em Dunas de Mira é que se está bem.


Nas últimas noites tem sido sempre assim, com o vento de leste a inversão é quebrada. Ontem foi bem cedo, nos dias anteriores tinha sido por volta das 4h/5h. 
Por aqui é muito difícil ter uma noite tropical, no máximo tenho uma mínima como a de hoje, de *19,6ºC*. 

Máxima de *35,2ºC*

Temperatura actual:* 22,1ºC*

Mais uma vez, Coimbra ficou cheia de fumo. Hoje ao final da tarde estava assim:





foto de Elsa Banaco





foto de Manuel Lodovina





foto de Icegirl ice


----------



## thunderboy (12 Ago 2016 às 00:11)

Voltou o fumo horrivel desde há 3 horas atrás, provavelmente do incêndio de Ourém, e com ele a temperatura a disparar para os 27.7ºC...
Não esperava tanto a esta hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 01:33)

Cheira imenso a incêndio novamente, deve ser os incêndios que vão aparecendo e sendo apagados, em Loures e Alenquer.
*26,9°C* e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2016 às 03:30)

Ainda *25,4ºC*, haja paciência 

Diria que agora é raro não haver mínimas tropicais, ao estado a que chegámos...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Ago 2016 às 07:03)

Bom dia, Lisboa carregada de fumo. Vai ser um dia longo...


----------



## criz0r (12 Ago 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia, já nem vale a pena contabilizar as noites tropicais e hoje a noite até foi um pouco mais quente do a de ontem, sigo aqui por Entrecampos com céu limpo e já com o calor a accelerar.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2016 às 11:28)

Boas,

Sigo com *28,3ºC.*
Vento fraco.

Tendo em conta que a lestada ainda por aí a noite, hoje instalei 2 sensores em 2 vales aqui na zona, quero perceber como vai ser a diferença com o meu registo. Não vou cair mais no erro de postar aqui fotos antes dos registos com a localização, pois posso voltar a ter um novo dissabor.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Boas,
O cheiro a fumo desapareceu ao longo da madrugada. Por agora sigo com *29,1°C* e vento fraco de norte.
A partir de hoje vou de férias para Vila Real, por isso vou tentar reportar de lá.


----------



## Geopower (12 Ago 2016 às 11:58)

Telheiras já segue bem quente: 29,8C. Vento fraco. Mais uma mínima tropical: 24,7*C.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2016 às 13:35)

Offtopic: A estação que falei no outro dia e teve um registo brutal de 34,1ºC à meia noite, naquela lestada memorável.

___________

Alcabideche segue nos *29,0ºC*.
Para amanhã a previsão é impressionante, o Foreca mete 36ºC para aqui, que brasa.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2016 às 14:07)

Boas
Mínima tropical 20,4ºC

Agora mais um dia a ferver, já estão *35,3ºC * com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2016 às 14:39)

*37.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2016 às 15:13)

37.5 que bafo está lá fora


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2016 às 15:38)

*39ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2016 às 16:35)

Hoje é o 3º dia mais quente do ano aqui!

Máxima até ao momento de *37,4ºC*

Agora estão 36,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2016 às 16:59)

maxima: *39.5ºC*
minima: *16.6ºC*
actual: *37.9ºC*

outro dia normal aqui...


----------



## Geopower (12 Ago 2016 às 18:12)

A reportar de Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras). 27,2*C. Vento fraco de W. Nada a ver com o calor que estå em Lisboa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2016 às 19:49)

Mínima: *23,3ºC*
Máxima: *35,3ºC
*
Nortada a acelarar, paraíso na estação de Queluz (dos sítios mais ventosos) 
______________
Desde dia 1 que estou a aturar com temperaturas sempre acima de *35ºC*, estou muito farto  E depois vejo amanhã em Lisboa = 37ºC 

Que chegue Domingo


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2016 às 20:35)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 37.5 por agora 30.3


----------



## Geopower (12 Ago 2016 às 21:09)

Final de dia magnífico na praia de Santa Cruz. 23*C. Vento fraco de norte. Mar quase sem ondulação. Vista para SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2016 às 21:39)

Boas,

Surpreendido pelo muito vento que está a soprar por aqui, lestada sopra a 34 km/h.
Rajada maxima de 63 km/h ha minutos atras. Em Alcabideche os registos são um pouco superiores.

T.máxima: *31,5ºC*
T.actual:* 25,5ºC
*
Espero que o vento não entre com velocidade nos sitios abrigados onde instalei os sensores, como  a noite é longa,e o vento vai cair, acredito numa grande diferença térmica.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Ago 2016 às 00:52)

O vento consecutivamente a fazer das suas, *28ºC* lá fora.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 02:06)

hoje posso acompanhar como vocês uma coisa rara está a acontecer aqui!
já tive 23.4ºC e neste momento já tenho *25.7ºC*, está vento fraco lá fora, torna se pouco abafado lá fora porque também tem cheiro a fumo


----------



## thunderboy (13 Ago 2016 às 08:20)

Nascer do sol desértico devido ao fumo, sendo que a temperatura esta noite não baixou dos* 25.2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2016 às 10:55)

Mais uma mínima tropical 21,9ºC, este verão é histórico em tudo..

Por agora estão 27,3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (13 Ago 2016 às 10:58)

Já estão *33ºC* a esta hora mas não deve subir muito mais por causa do vento.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Ago 2016 às 11:37)

Boas hoje dia e praia na zona oeste a água está um mimo em são martinho dia quente e pouco vento até  momento


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Boas,

Minima: *25,0ºC*

Bem grande surpresa nas mínimas nos 2 vales, *20,1ºC* e *20,8ºC* respectivamente, impressionante,o vento não deve ter caído por completo,o mais abrigado teve a temperatura mais alta, impressionante. depois coloco fotos.
No vale mais frio do concelho de Cascais, Cabreiro-Pisão os valores foram de certeza bem mais baixos.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2016 às 12:17)

Segue já nos 31,2ºC... É já o 9º dia seguido entre os 32ºC e os 38ºC

O vento está nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 14:08)

Muito calor.
*33,7ºC
*
A praia do Guincho segue com temperatura idêntica. 

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2016 às 14:55)

Para surpresa hoje pelo menos até agora bem menos calor que ontem!

Sigo com 30,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

*38.4ºC*...


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 15:42)

fez à pouco um pequeno dust devil aqui, foi uma barulheira de vento durante uns segundos lá fora
entretanto sigo com *38.1ºC*, mas já tive *39ºC*, mas já foi aos 37 e tal e agora está a subir de novo portanto ainda não está decidido a máxima


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2016 às 15:49)

Máxima do ano: *37,3ºC* (tinha que ser hoje )
Mínima:* 23,3ºC
*
Muito farto destas mínimas tropicais, já nem consigo dormir à noite descansado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 17:04)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *25,1ºC* / *34,0ºC*
Neste momento *32,3ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Condições terríveis para deflagrarem incêndios, inclusive ocorre um  incêndio  em Talaíde, no lado oposto do concelho.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2016 às 17:11)

Ai vai ela a escalar sem parar 

Estão 34,4ºC, 29%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## meko60 (13 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

Boa tarde.
Continua o calor por aqui, com as mínimas altas( hoje foi de 23,4ºC) e a máxima segue com 36,2ºC.E o vento a intensificar-se do quadrante N.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 17:41)

máxima: *39.0ºC *(8º dia seguido com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC)
minima: *18.9ºC*
actual: *37.1ºC*

incêndio na Glória do Ribatejo vai com 160 operacionais, 46 meios terrestes e 3 meios aéreos, o vento está a aumentar muito de intensidade neste momento o que vai complicar


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 18:03)

*30,3ºC*
O vento sopra bem.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 18:09)

*35.5ºC* e aqui o sol está assim...


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2016 às 18:40)

Máxima de *35,8ºC*

Agora estão 34,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 19:28)

há fogo aqui na Fajarda!!!!  até agora era só o da Glória e do nada apareceu na protecção civil um de 6 operacionais 1 terrestre e 1 aéreo, para vir logo aéreo é porque deve ter perto das casas, estou sempre a ver o helicóptero na Fajarda Norte a minha vista é esta:

sigo com 33.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 19:30)

Arrefece bem, estão uns agradáveis *26,3ºC*.


----------



## Fall9 (13 Ago 2016 às 19:57)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui estão 20ºC, com vento de norte e uma humidade de 60%.
Sabe bem este arrefecimento 
Pelas previsões vai continuar com uns dias mais frescos esta semanajá não havia paciência para o calor


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 20:08)

Por aqui já vou com forte nortada/lestada.
*24,3ºC*
Mínima já batida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2016 às 20:48)

O dia de hoje está a ficar marcada pela presença de vento moderado a forte, não está fácil por aqui para refrescar as casas, com as janelas só a baterem.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 21:28)

ainda *30ºC* e vento

está muito fumo aqui, faz arder os olhos um cheiro bastante intenso, está mesmo mau o incêndio da Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## fsl (13 Ago 2016 às 21:52)

Nova-Oeiras atingiu hoje às 16:08, um novo  máximo anual  de TEMP ----36.0ºC .
Presentemente estão 25.6ºC e uma forte Nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 21:59)

Vento agressivo.
*24,7ºC *


----------



## Fall9 (13 Ago 2016 às 22:21)

18ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2016 às 22:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Minima: *25,0ºC*
> 
> ...



Pois bem, seguem então as fotos. Aproveito as voltas de bike e sempre faço alguns registos.

Vale da ribeira da Penha Longa, onde registei minima de *20,2ºC*, para localizar melhor fica entre as traseiras do Autódromo do Estoril e  a localidade de Atrozela.

Foi la ao fundo onde fiz o registo, troço do vale mais encaixado e proximo de um valeiro. O orientação N-S, é tramada, ainda para mais numa zona tao ventosa como esta. Até existem árvores deformadas devido ao vento, em pleno fundo de vale,ainda assim tem algum potencial, talvez no inverno faça alguns registos.



images upload



print screen

NO segundo vale, registei *20,8ºC*, nesta caso é mais um  valeiro muito estreito, onde o principal vale é o da ribeira da Malveira,aqui o vento dificilmente entra, ainda assim a mínima foi alta, uma surpresa.



uploading images


----------



## DaniFR (13 Ago 2016 às 23:57)

Temperatura actual: *16,4ºC*

Máxima: *33,8ºC*
Mínima: *13,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2016 às 07:58)

Boas,

T.minima.* 17,9ºC*
T.actual: *19,1ºC*

Assim é que está bom, por mim as mínimas tropicais não voltavam mais.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Ago 2016 às 11:34)

Manhã fresca, com *15,9ºC *e céu nublado. 

Mínima de *13,3ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (14 Ago 2016 às 14:33)

A reportar de Santa Cruz. Céu limpo. Vento moderado de norte. 20*C
Panorâmica para NW:


----------



## Luis Filipe (14 Ago 2016 às 18:02)

Aqui na praia da Consolação manha meio encoberta e tarde com céu limpo vento moderado temperatura 22 graus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2016 às 18:03)

Mais uma mínima tropical este mês e vão 6 este mês   

Mínima de 21,3ºC
Máxima de *33,0ºC* 10 dias seguidos acima dos 32ºC não me recordo de alguma vez ter isto aqui nos últimos anos, sem ser intercalado com 1 dia ou outro com SW fresco

Agora estão 31,4ºC

A partir de amanha acaba este inferno, por mim não voltava mais estes calores. Mas ninguém manda nisto lol


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2016 às 19:07)

máxima: *32.3ºC*
minima: *18.3ºC*
actual: *26.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2016 às 20:15)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com forte nortada e 18,8ºC.
Como previsto belo arrefecimento, cairam practicamente 10ºC, a temperatura oscilou entre os *17,9ºC* e *24,3ºC.*

Acho curioso os paineis informativos da A16 não reportarem o vento forte, embora perceba a razão, a Ascendi baseia-se na EMA instalada lá para os lados de Sintra, esquecem-se, ou simplesmente não sabem, que o troço mais ventoso é em Alcabideche, entre o Cascaishopping e zona do Hospital.
As rajadas por aqui abanam o carro.
Capacete jeitoso na serra.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2016 às 21:25)

Boa descida da temperatura, estão 21,6ºC e mínima vai ser batida e nem deve ser tropical assim hoje...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2016 às 21:49)

Boas! Noite fresca e com nevoeiro... já a madrugada e manhã tinham sido assim.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2016 às 22:28)

boas por aqui  dia mais fresco com máxima de 31.6 por agora está fresco na rua com 21.4


----------



## rozzo (14 Ago 2016 às 22:42)

Até parece mentira, 18 por aqui a esta hora. cerca de menos 10 graus que nas noites menos más dos últimos tempos, e perto de menos 15 graus que nas piores!
Tudo aberto a arejar a casa!
Em tom de brincadeira, semana santa deixou de ser na  altura da Páscoa, passou a ser esta agora que enfrentamos!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

Temperatura actual: *17,1ºC*

Máxima: *27,2ºC*
Mínima: *13,3ºC*


----------



## AMFC (14 Ago 2016 às 23:14)

Uma vénia à nortada fresca que hoje se faz sentir, se por vezes é uma grande chatice hoje é uma delicia para o corpo e alma libertarem-se de um período longo de sufoco.


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2016 às 01:52)

Boa noite, finalmente uma brisa bem fresca para as casas arejarem, têm sido dias consecutivos com mínimas tropicais e praticamente 30ºC dentro de casa.
A partir de amanhã estarei de férias e a reportar da zona de Gavião distrito de Portalegre pelo que o calor irá acompanhar-me mas obviamente mais moderado do que têm sido nestes últimos tempos. De momento céu estrelado e 19,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2016 às 02:17)

*17,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2016 às 13:23)

Mínima: *17,9ºC (Aleluia)
*
Os próximos dias serão ótimos para arejar a casa e descansar do calor, até as árvores estão fartas.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2016 às 13:35)

Finalmente!!!!!!
Mínima de 17,5ºC

Agora estão 22,0ºC, 73%Hr e vento fresco de SW, que alivio!!


----------



## Geopower (15 Ago 2016 às 17:50)

Mais um excelente dia de verão pela costa oeste, Santa Cruz. Vento moderado de norte. 21*C. Ondulação inferior a 1 metro. Vista para norte:


----------



## Luis Filipe (15 Ago 2016 às 18:07)

Pela praia da Consolação temos um dia excelente, vento nulo temperatura 25 graus e ceu limpo.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2016 às 18:37)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *16,3ºC* / *24,1ºC*

Curiosa a previsão do GFS para a proxima madrugada, fortes inversões térmicas nos locais do costume, vamos ver será assim.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2016 às 19:47)

Boas

Máxima foi até aos 27,7ºC longe do previsto pelo IPMA que era 31ºC

Mínima de 17,5ºC

Agora estão 25,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2016 às 23:11)

Máxima: *29,4ºC*

Temperatura abaixo dos 20ºC a esta hora, algo não visto desde o dia 1!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

*17,9ºC*

Já se observam algumas inversões:

Igreja Nova, Mafra: *12,7ºC*
Seiça,Ourém: *13,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2016 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

T.minima: *15,3ºC*
T.actual: *20,6ºC*

A temperatura da água do mar mantem-se um espectáculo, sem dúvida dos melhores verões de sempre,isto para quem gosta de praia,claro.* *


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2016 às 16:29)

Mínima: *17,2ºC
*
Difícil acreditar, mas é a mínima mais baixa dos últimos 30 dias* *


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2016 às 16:40)

Mínima de 17,1ºC

Agora estão 28,7ºC a máxima até ao momento foi de 29,3ºC, mais quente que ontem.. O vento é fraco quase nulo, ainda nem foi alem dos 13km/h


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2016 às 20:53)

minima: *11.2ºC*
maxima: *28.6ºC*
actual: *21.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2016 às 21:25)

Por aqui estas ultimas duas noites/madrugadas já se nota um bom arrefecimento.
Hoje quando saí para o trabalho eram 6:15 da manhã e estavam 17ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2016 às 08:42)

Bom dia! por aqui tempo fresco e bastante nevoeiro. Cai alguma humidade mas nem dá para pintar as plantas, só mesmo o vidro do carro. Será que vai chuviscar hoje? Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2016 às 11:23)

O meu pai disse-me agora que começou a chuviscar fraco em Carnaxide... deve ser muito fraco pois fui ver ao radar e não aparece nada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2016 às 11:42)

Aqui começou a chuviscar fraco...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2016 às 12:25)

Morrinha por Cascais.


----------



## Luis Filipe (17 Ago 2016 às 15:20)

Aqui pela praia da Consolação de manhã tivemos morrinha tempo muito encoberto mas quente, agora temos sol vento fraco de norte e temperatura de 25 graus.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (17 Ago 2016 às 16:31)

Peniche
Chuviscou pelo inicio da manhã, depois abriu e aqueceu bastante. Agora está a ficar tapado. Vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas. Um pouco mais ventoso do que na Consolação  

Embora não existam registos pareceu-me ouvir um ronco, muito ao longe. Pode ser algum avião, mas não parecia. 
Está um ar esquisito... "amarelo"...


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2016 às 16:51)

Candy disse:


> Peniche
> Chuviscou pelo inicio da manhã, depois abriu e aqueceu bastante. Agora está a ficar tapado. Vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas. Um pouco mais ventoso do que na Consolação
> 
> Embora não existam registos pareceu-me ouvir um ronco, muito ao longe. Pode ser algum avião, mas não parecia.
> Está um ar esquisito... "amarelo"...



Com o tipo de nebulosidade e precipitação que ocorreu, parece altamente improvável ter ocorrido alguma descarga.
A que horas foi?


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2016 às 16:55)

Aqui também chuviscou de manhã, nada que tenha acumulado.

Estou às cegas na temperatura, estação está off


----------



## Candy (17 Ago 2016 às 19:34)

rozzo disse:


> Com o tipo de nebulosidade e precipitação que ocorreu, parece altamente improvável ter ocorrido alguma descarga.
> A que horas foi?


Minutos antes de escrever o post. Também fui ver em vários sites e não vi nenhum registo de descargas por aqui. As nuvens pareciam ser de trovoada, mas se ouvi 3 ou 4 vezes aqueles roncos e nem um aparece registado deve ter sido aviões a passar alto. Mas parecia... ronco grosso ao longe. Não ouvi mais depois disso.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2016 às 22:09)

*17,9ºC *
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2016 às 00:36)

As inversões do dia 16 acabaram por não ser nada de especial, embora tenha sido uma madrugada fresca em todo o país.
A  inversão agressiva da Praia da Rainha fez a temperatura cair aos 8,8ºC é dos sitios que mais me impressiona,não devido a este registo, mas no computo geral, ao longo do ano.



https://postimag


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Ago 2016 às 22:54)

Continuo sem valores de temperatura, infelizmente um mês com uma má série de dados.

Fico contente com esta "frescura" dos 27/28ºC, temperatura normalíssima para Lisboa.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Ago 2016 às 09:07)

17,8°C e chuva fraca. 

Mínima de 14,1°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2016 às 12:42)

Chuviscos por aqui, dias que fazem falta neste Agosto

0,5 mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2016 às 13:23)

Bem, não esperava esta molha, *2,8 mm* registados na Aldeia de Juzo, Alcabideche.
Amanhã, regressa o sol  e forte nortada , principalmente nesta zona, como sempre.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Ago 2016 às 13:45)

Bom dia,
Aqui pela Ericeira caiu uma chuvinha chata toda a manhã, sempre de baixo de nevoeiro quase cerrado. Entretanto, depois de um pequeno almoço tomado ao ritmo lento das férias, estirei-me no sofá da sala de estar. Subitamente senti o abanão da casa. É verdade, foi sismo.


----------



## Candy (19 Ago 2016 às 14:08)

Boas,
Por Peniche a coisa hoje não está nada, mas mesmo nada, agradável!
Começou o dia com chuva nada meiga!... Poças de água por todo o lado. O tempo ainda continua tapado embora pareça querer começar a abrir.

Às 12h44 estava descansadinha na sala e... brummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Irra!!! Tremeu tudo!!! Comecei a sentir o sofá (bem pesado) a abanar e depois a garrafa de água que estava em cima da mesa da sala andou a dançar sozinha! A garrafa quase tombou com o abanão. Estou só num 1º andar... Ouvi o ruído característico de um sismo mas só fiz a ligação ruído/tremor após este acontecer. lol... de referir que já havia um registo de sismo, ontem às 12h00 UTC, exactamente no mesmo local. 
Peniche abanou e bem!!! Epicentro mesmo aqui em frente...


----------



## Candy (19 Ago 2016 às 14:10)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui pela Ericeira caiu uma chuvinha chata toda a manhã, sempre de baixo de nevoeiro quase cerrado. Entretanto, depois de um pequeno almoço tomado ao ritmo lento das férias, estirei-me no sofá da sala de estar. Subitamente senti o abanão da casa. É verdade, foi sismo.


Peniche começou o dia com chuva nada meiga. Estavam poças de água na rua....  
Quando ao abanão... Em Peniche  tremeu tudo! Até uma garrafa de água andou a bailar sozinha aqui em casa :P


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (19 Ago 2016 às 14:22)

Em Mafra, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Aguaceiros pontuais, fracos.
*
Dados actuais (Mafra – 14:21)*

T= *22ºC*
Humidade 93%
Cobertura de nuvens: 58%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: 8-10%
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0

Visibilidade de 4 km
Índice de UV = moderado: *4 *de *12*

Vento= O - 12 km/h (Rajadas de 15,2 km/h)
PA = 1015,12 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer: *Nenhum relevante.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 05h56
Pôr do Sol: 19h28

Lua: minguante gibosa, luminosidade de 98,3%.
Quarto Minguante: *25 de Agosto*
Próxima Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2016 às 16:55)

hoje de manhã quando estava a sair do ultimo dia das festas de Coruche () por volta das 8h começou a querer chuviscar, houve uma altura que começou a cheirar a terra molhada soube mesmo bem


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2016 às 17:51)

Manha amena e nublada, chegou a borrifar muito cedo deu para molhar a estrada, a tarde já diferente bem quente e com sol!

Mínima de 18,8ºC
Máxima de 28,6ºC

Rajada máxima 23km/h

Agora estão 27,2ºC com 68%Hr clima bem tropical ehehe


----------



## Candy (19 Ago 2016 às 18:27)

Pronto voltou a chuva a PEniche!
Já estão as ruas cheias de poças outra vez! Hoje não se viu o sol. Tem estado é abafado!...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2016 às 19:21)

Boa tarde! Aqui já chove ... bem para Agosto... já dá para correrem os beirais da casa!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Ago 2016 às 20:50)

O dia de hoje foi bem fresco, devido á presença de nebulosidade praticamente todo o dia.
Por volta da hora de almoço ainda caiu uns leves borrifos que apenas se sentiram nos braços.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2016 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde! Aqui já chove ... bem para Agosto... já dá para correrem os beirais da casa!


Por cá choveu bem mais do que estava previsto... agora a chuva deu lugar à morrinha e nevoeiro denso. Está tudo ensopado! As minhas bananeiras e árvores de fruto agradecem!


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2016 às 22:06)

máxima: *29.3ºC*
minima: *14.6ºC*
actual: *23.3ºC*

aqui a unica coisa que vi foi a tentativa de chuviscos às 8h em Coruche mas já deu para sentir cheiro da terra molhada , depois ao longo do dia andou sempre nuvens umas vezes mais nubladas que outras, neste momento também está nublado, mas já deu para sentir a humidade no ar o que foi um alivio


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2016 às 00:44)

Boas noites,

Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas esta manhã na serra.
Embora ande por la várias vezes por semana resolvi espreitar a barragem, está nos 9,7 mts, excelente, pouco vulgar.



image hosting 10mb limit

Cota 400 mts, que bela rega.



print screen



image hosting free


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Ago 2016 às 12:48)

Em Mafra, céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.
Um diazinho de Verão 
*
Dados actuais (Mafra – 12:47)*

T= *24ºC*
Humidade 41%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: - %
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0

Visibilidade de 9,7 km
Índice de UV = Alto: *7* de *12*

Vento= N - 32 km/h
PA = 1020,86 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer: *
Nenhum relevante.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 05h57
Pôr do Sol: 19h27

Lua: minguante gibosa, luminosidade de 94,3%.
Quarto Minguante: *25 de Agosto*
Próxima Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## DaniFR (20 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

*14,4ºC*

Máxima: *25,7ºC*
Mínima: *11,6ºC *


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (21 Ago 2016 às 01:47)

Aqui noite fresca e com algum vento.
Céu limpo.
*
Dados actuais (Mafra – 01:49)*

T= *18ºC*
Humidade 73%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: - %
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = Baixo: *0 *de *12*

Vento= NNO - 29 km/h 
PA= 1021 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*
Nenhum relevante.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 06h55
Pôr do Sol: 20h23

Lua:  minguante gibosa, luminosidade de 91,1%.
Quarto Minguante: *25 de Agosto*
Próxima Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro* 
*
Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2016 às 11:26)

Boas,

Bem a nortada de ontem a noite foi muito agressiva, nem os modelos previam tal coisa, nem a estação do Pai do vento registou o vento que se fazia sentir em Alcabideche. Os sinais de trânsito e " placard" do banco Santander, no centro de Alcabideche abanavam de uma maneira impressionante, terra tramada esta.
Entretanto, tudo calmo.

T.actual: *23,5ºC*


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (21 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

Boa tarde, mesmo boa para praia!
Por aqui a noite foi fresca e ventosa.
Agora, céu limpo e tempo quente...
*
Dados actuais (Mafra – 15:00)*

T= *27 ºC*
Humidade 29%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: - %
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0

Visibilidade de 9.8 km
Índice de UV = Muito Alto: *9 *de *12*

Vento= NNO - 8 km/h 
PA= 1019 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*
*Alerta Amarelo* por persistência de temperaturas elevadas em oito distritos:
- Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora e Beja.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 06h55
Pôr do Sol: 20h23

Lua: minguante gibosa, luminosidade de 87 %.
Quarto Minguante: *25 de Agosto*
Próxima Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
*
Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2016 às 15:13)

*35.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

Boas

Mínima de 17,6ºC

Dia de novo tórrido, já esteve 32,7ºC mas agora estão 30,6ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Já foi aos 34,6ºC
Agora estão 34,1ºC, 25%Hr e vento quase nulo...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2016 às 19:30)

Boa tarde,

Extremos térmicos: *16,3ºC* / *26,5ºC*

Calor qb, assim é que é porreiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

Rajada maxima de hoje: 74 km/h
Rajada máxima de ontem: 77 km/h

Interessante comparar com os valores do Aerodromo de Tires, tambem concelho de Cascais.
Rajada máxima de hoje: 46 km/h
Rajada máxima de ontem: 65 km/h

Mesmo o Cabo Raso, teve ontem uma rajada máxima de 62 km/h, sempre abaixo desta zona.
A Malveira tem sempre valores mais altos, pena não existir qualquer estação.
_______

Curioso, alguma lestada, temperatura bem amena, 23,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2016 às 22:10)

Entretanto, as amplitudes dispararam.
Seiça,Ourém: 9,1ºC / 36,3ºC

Alvega terá chegado aos 30ºC de amplitude térmica, a 2º vez este ano, amanhã temos a confirmação.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Ago 2016 às 23:58)

Temperatura actual: 17,1°C

Máxima: 32,6°C
Mínima: 10,2°C


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2016 às 00:07)

Lestada a dar-lhe, *24,1ºC* em subida!


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Ago 2016 às 01:05)

Há bocado 22º C; agora 24º C. Mudança do vento para soão (leste).

Duvido que a mínima seja de 19ºC, como o previsto.


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Ago 2016 às 01:26)

Já está em 25ºC

Assim, prevê-se um dia bastante quente, talvez mais que os 34º C previstos (para Lisboa)

Temos aí a canícula de novo


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2016 às 02:57)

máxima: *36.0ºC*
minima: *10.8ºC*
actual: *15.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2016 às 11:18)

Boas,

O vento lá rodou durante a madrugada e arrefeceu, a minima foi de 17,1ºC.
Neste momento, *25,1ºC* e vento de sul( e ainda bem, o mar está um caldo!)


Alvega lá bateu os 30ºC de amplitude térmica.
Practicamente a unica estação da rede de IPMA que consegue esta proeza algumas vezes.

Extremos térmicos: *8,9ºC* / *39,3ºC*
A 4ªminima mais baixa e a máxima mais alta da rede IPMA.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Ago 2016 às 13:01)

Bom dia,
Ericeira com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

Boas

Mínima de 18,2ºC 

Agora a aquecer e já estão 31,2ºC, é mais um dia bastante quente neste tórrido Verão..


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2016 às 16:43)

Bem, a saga dos 40ºC regressou à EMA de Valdonas,Tomar.
Às 15:00 a estação seguia nos *40,1ºC*. 

Seiça,Ourem registou hoje mais uma amplitude térmica gigantesca, impressionante...
Extremos: *9,4ºC* / *38,7ºC* (29,3ºC  é obra!)


----------



## rmsg (22 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, a saga dos 40ºC regressou à EMA de Valdonas,Tomar.
> Às 15:00 a estação seguia nos *40,1ºC*.
> 
> Seiça,Ourem registou hoje mais uma amplitude térmica gigantesca, impressionante...
> Extremos: *9,4ºC* / *38,7ºC* (29,3ºC  é obra!)


E a Lousã com 40,3 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2016 às 16:50)

rmsg disse:


> E a Lousã com 40,3 ºC



Verdade, confirmas então muito calor?


----------



## rmsg (22 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, confirmas então muito calor?


Um calor abrasador até às 16h. É bem provável que a máxima não tenha ficado pelos 40,3 ºC. Esperemos pelos novos dados do IPMA.


----------



## rmsg (22 Ago 2016 às 17:07)

Como previa, às 15:00 UTC já vai nos 41,1 ºC


----------



## fhff (22 Ago 2016 às 17:58)

Por Sintra, o banco de nevoeiro já entrou nas praias.
Era impressionante a paisagem no Cabo da Roca e Malveira: um banco baixo de nevoeiro que se perdia no horizonte. Só parecia a vista que temos num avião quando vamos sobre um manto de nuvens. O Guincho estava limpo, o banco começava umas centenas de metros mar-a-dentro, mas havia uma língua de nevoeiro a envolver o Cabo Raso. Sublime. Fotografei com o telemóvel. Tento por fotos mais logo.
Malveira 30ºC Colares: 23ºC (às 15:30)


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2016 às 19:24)

máxima: *38.2ºC*
minima: *12.8ºC*
actual: *31.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2016 às 19:25)

Máxima de *34,2ºC*

Agora 30,0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2016 às 22:39)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *17,1ºC* / *30,8ºC*

Lestada a fazer-se sentir, *24,8ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Ago 2016 às 11:26)

Hoje com bastante vento e uma faixa nebulosa no horizonte. Desde ontem já com cores de Setembro.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Ago 2016 às 11:36)

Bom dia!
Por aqui dia com céu limpo e vento fraco, depois de uma noite quente!

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 11h35)*

T= *26 ºC*
Humidade 51%
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: - %
Precipitação actual (mm): 0.0

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = Moderado: *5 *de *12*

Vento= E - 11 km/h
PA= 1018 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:

Alerta Amarelo* por persistência de temperaturas máximas elevadas em 12 distritos:

Beja, Braga, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,
Lisboa, Portalegre, Santarém, Setúbal, Vila Real e Viseu
_________________

Nascer do Sol: 06h58
Pôr do Sol: 20h20

Lua: minguante gibosa, luminosidade de 69,4 %.
Quarto Minguante: *25 de Agosto*
Próxima Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2016 às 11:39)

As t.máximas registadas ontem.

Lousã(aerodromo): *41,9ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *41,6ºC*
Alvega: *41,1ºC*

Destaque para a máxima de Fajão,Pampilhosa da Serra: *38,3ºC*
Recordo que esta estação está à cota 890 mts.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2016 às 12:31)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por aqui dia com céu limpo e vento fraco, depois de uma noite quente!
> 
> *Dados actuais (Mafra – 11h35)*
> ...



Boas,
Qual foi a temperatura mínima por aí?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2016 às 16:27)

Ontem de manhã nas entranhas da serra(de Sintra).
A linha de água que aparece na foto, é ribeira da mula, corre pouco, nunca seca, ao contrario da outra linha de água que chega a barragem que já se encontra seca.
Condições atmosféricas na altura, 18ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.
Não me canso de elogiar a beleza desta serra.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

Dia mesmo muito quente dos mais quentes do ano pelo menos no top 5 

Mínima 19,2ºC

Agora estão *36,6ºC*, 32%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Ago 2016 às 18:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Qual foi a temperatura mínima por aí?



Esta noite: 18 graus!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Ago 2016 às 18:57)

Alguem me saberá esclarecer se por acaso durante os proximos dias (incluindo hoje) poderá haver ocorrencia de trovoada?? 
Neste momento pela costa da caparica tempo abafado e nublado como o famoso "tempo de trovoada" , mas pelo radar duvido...alguem mais entendido que me tire as duvidas


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Ago 2016 às 18:57)

Depois de uma manhã relativamente quente e com céu limpo, agora algumas nuvens e vento moderado.
Acabou a praia!

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 18h57)*

T= *24 ºC*
Humidade *37%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 9,7 km
Índice de UV = Baixo: *1 *de *12*

Vento= NO - 24 km/h
PA= 1015,9 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:

Alerta Amarelo* por persistência de temperaturas máximas elevadas em *12 *distritos:

_Beja, Braga, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,
Lisboa, Portalegre, Santarém, Setúbal, Vila Real e Viseu_
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *06h58*
Pôr do Sol: *20h20*

Lua: minguante gibosa, luminosidade de* 66,1 %.*
Quarto Minguante: *25 de Agosto*
Próxima Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Ago 2016 às 18:58)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Alguem me saberá esclarecer se por acaso durante os proximos dias (incluindo hoje) poderá haver ocorrencia de trovoada??
> Neste momento pela costa da caparica tempo abafado e nublado como o famoso "tempo de trovoada" , mas pelo radar duvido...alguem mais entendido que me tire as duvidas



Pelo menos neste site, apontam para trovoadas para quinta-feira à noite, sexta e chuva para o fim-de-semana...

https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/semana/mafra_portugal_2266865?day=4


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2016 às 19:08)

máxima: *36.6ºC*
minima: *17.0ºC*
actual: *30.5ºC*

a ficar nublado para SW


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Ago 2016 às 19:43)

Há 40min atrás pela Costa da Caparica


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2016 às 22:10)

Boa noite a todos. O que se vê no radar é virga ou erro? Obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2016 às 22:12)

Boas,

Sigo com forte nortada, sopra a *38 km/h*.
Hoje ao inicio da noite na viagem habitual Cascais-Alcabideche, a temperatura caiu 4ºC, de 27ºC passu para 23ºC de vento fraco passei a vento moderado a forte, com rajadas fortes.

T.actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Ago 2016 às 22:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. O que se vê no radar é virga ou erro? Obrigado!


A maior parte é virga, porém os ecos amarelos já poderão ser células, principalmente os que estão a SW de Lisboa. Erro é o que está a S/SE do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

Muito obrigado. Aqui aparecem as primeiras nuvens.., tempo mais fresco e algo humido.


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2016 às 22:47)

aqui é virgas, tenho no radar azul e verde claro por cima mas não cai pingos, mas noto o céu nublado portanto deve ser virgas
23.1ºC


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (23 Ago 2016 às 23:50)

Boa noite!
Tempo fresco e ventoso.
Céu coberto por nuvens.

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 23h47)*

T= *19 ºC*
Humidade *43%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *28 %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 8,7 km
Índice de UV = Baixo: *0 *de *12*

Vento = N - 16 km/h
PA = 1014,9 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:

Alerta Amarelo* por persistência de temperaturas máximas elevadas em *9 *distritos:

_Beja, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,
Portalegre, Setúbal, Vila Real e Viseu._

[ Boas notícias nas próximas horas para o distrito de _Santarém_,
onde está um incêndio bastante activo (concelho de Abrantes) - baixou para *Alerta Verde *]

_________________

Nascer do Sol: *06h59*
Pôr do Sol: *20h19*

Lua: minguante gibosa, luminosidade de* 63,8 %.*
Quarto Minguante: *25 de Agosto*
Próxima Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Ago 2016 às 00:29)

Lá vem ela, vai é passar toda dentro do mar certo?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Ago 2016 às 01:09)

Pingas grossas no Montijo e um relâmpago para a direção Oeste!


----------



## Candy (24 Ago 2016 às 01:27)

Ora bem... Peniche... Nevoeiro a querer baixar... Ou pelo menos parecia!... lol
Neste momento estão a cair uns pingos bem grossos. E o nevoeiro continua!


----------



## Candy (24 Ago 2016 às 01:32)

Ok... Pode parecer estranho, mas é a realidade. Uma amiga minha, aqui em Peniche, está sem luz em casa porque, já esta noite, houve um ventito e pumba! Cabos eléctricos partidos e uma zona de Peniche, junto à marginal norte, está sem luz!
Eu ouvi um vento um cadito mais puxado, mas não me apercebi de nada de mais... Estou no centro da cidade.


----------



## JAlves (24 Ago 2016 às 01:32)

Vários relâmpagos a Oeste, mas nem se ouve o trovão.


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2016 às 02:29)

está a pingar aqui, milagre de S. Pedro


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Ago 2016 às 02:41)

Relâmpagos a oeste com alguma frequência embora a uma distância considerável. O vento também está moderado com rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## criz0r (24 Ago 2016 às 02:43)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Relâmpagos a oeste com alguma frequência embora a uma distância considerável. O vento também está moderado com rajadas mais fortes.



Deve ser proveniente daquela mancha nebulosa enorme a SW que se vê no SAT24.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2016 às 03:01)

Nevoeiro a circundar a zona.

Bastante vento, intensificou-se do nada, rajadas de 40 km/h e temperatura a descer...

Radar:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (24 Ago 2016 às 03:34)

De Almada vislumbro alguns clarões. 
Nao sei se vá dormir ou nao...


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2016 às 05:15)

Ouvem-se trovões, apesar de muito fracos, o silêncio ajuda a ouvir.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (24 Ago 2016 às 05:18)

Relâmpagos a oeste


----------



## Lightning (24 Ago 2016 às 05:21)

Relâmpagos a cada 3, 4 segundos, provenientes da célula que está ao pé de Lisboa mas no mar. Vêem-se bem daqui, Ronco constante sem interrupções. Pena ter que ir trabalhar...


----------



## Teya (24 Ago 2016 às 05:54)

Acompanhei esta primeira célula a entrar em terra e está agora a passar por cima de Odivelas. Muitos relâmpagos, tirei algumas fotos e se se aproveitar alguma posto aqui mais tarde. Ao longe já se vê a outra célula a entrar também com muitos relâmpagos. Que saudades que tinha de uma trovoada assim.  
(Post feito no tlm)


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 06:33)

Boas,

Bem, não dei por nada, olhando para as estações destaque para Nova-Oeiras segue com *1,3mm*.
Aqui acumulou *0,5mm*.
Vou tentar seguir com mais atenção a celula a SO.
T.actual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 06:50)

Oiço roncos aqui em Alcabideche.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 06:51)

Raio brutal, mesmo a oeste!!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (24 Ago 2016 às 06:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Raio brutal, mesmo a oeste!!



Foi audível no Montijo.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2016 às 08:09)

Muitas dezenas de descargas de WSW a NW durante a madrugada até ao amanhecer. Algumas audíveis. A maior parte muito distantes, provenientes das células a oeste de Cascais. Dois aguaceiros, cerca das 4h e das 7h30, com pingos grossos. Algumas rajadas de vento. Antes tinha chovido fraco, quase só virga, por volta da hora do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:10)

Bem tentei tirar fotos aos relâmpagos mas não consegui, alias a cadência nem era nada de especial,(falo desta ultima celula, as outras não faço a minima ideia, estava no 5ºsono lol) fiquei foi perplexo ao ver aquele raio a rasgar o céu.
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia! Trovoada aqui começou a ouvir-se pouco antes das 8h e durou uns 10min. Começou a chover ás 8h14 mas durou pouco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Trovoada aqui começou a ouvir-se pouco antes das 8h e durou uns 10min. Começou a chover ás 8h14 mas durou pouco...


Começou a chuviscar fraco de novo... o eco vermelho passou muito perto da minha localização...
EDIT: Chove bem agora!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Ago 2016 às 08:47)

Boas!

Acordei durante a noite ao som agradável da chuva e trovoada em Carcavelos...
Por volta das 7h ainda ouvia trovões e à saída de casa chovia bem... ambiente abafado... faz nos transpirar...
De momento em Cascais não chove nem troveja.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 09:22)

Por aqui já parou a chuva e faz sol...
EDIT: Voltou a fechar o tempo com muito vento!


----------



## thunderboy (24 Ago 2016 às 10:15)

Esta manhã acordamos assim por aqui. Não choveu mas disseram-me que ouviram trovões longínquos.






Agora a "música" é outra.









Virando para Oeste.


----------



## rbsmr (24 Ago 2016 às 10:34)

Tempo misto: nuvens de trovoada em altitude, neblina por baixo! Já caiu algum chuvisco mas nada significativo para registo. Segue-se com 19°c


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2016 às 10:47)

Como sempre aqui nada ocorreu tudo ao lado, fiasco....

Mais um dia a ferver já estão 28,3ºC sem uma brisa


----------



## rbsmr (24 Ago 2016 às 11:00)

A oeste









Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## rbsmr (24 Ago 2016 às 11:02)

A leste 





Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (24 Ago 2016 às 12:39)

Bom dia!
Noite interessante a de hoje, acordei ás 05:00 e dei conta de um ruido anormal para aquela hora(avião não era de certeza), fui à janela que dá para SE e nada se via, dei 1 volta de 180º e:


----------



## meko60 (24 Ago 2016 às 12:48)




----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2016 às 13:32)

só cheira a fumo, certamente do incêndio de Abrantes


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2016 às 17:49)

Máxima até agora são os actuais 33,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2016 às 19:06)

máxima: *33.3ºC*
minima: *19.1ºC*
actual: *29.4ºC*

só caiu uns pingos de madrugada aqui, em Coruche também caiu uns pingos mas de manhã, não esperava mais que isto, na sexta é que estou com mais esperanças


----------



## homem do mar (24 Ago 2016 às 20:49)

Boas mínima tropical de 20.6 máxima de 29.6 por agora 24.5


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 21:36)

Boas,

Bem o que dizer deste dia?
De noite e manhã trovoada, à tarde calor, final da tarde apanhei nortada violenta, algum frio e nevoeiro na serra.

Extremos de ontem: *18,3ºC* / *30,2ºC*
Maxima de hoje. *27,1ºC*, a minima é exactamente a temperatura actual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (24 Ago 2016 às 22:09)

Dia com alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada. *2,4mm* em Coimbra (aeródromo).

Temperatura actual:* 19,4ºC*

Máxima: *28,4ºC*
Mínima: *17,8ºC*


----------



## jorgeanimal (24 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Impressão minha ou ouvi uns trovões aqui perto da Lourinhã?


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:35)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Impressão minha ou ouvi uns trovões aqui perto da Lourinhã?



se foi durante a madrugada ouviste, se foi agora foi impressão tua


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:43)

Interessante como o IPMA não registou tantos DEAs como as que ouvi, a certo momento pensei que estava a confundir com o som de aviões, mas aviões a passarem de 1 em 1 minutos às 5h da manhã é muito improvável 

Acumulado: *1,3 mm*, not bad


----------



## Teya (24 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

Algumas fotos que consegui aproveitar de ontem à noite


----------



## rbsmr (24 Ago 2016 às 23:56)

O dia começou prometedor mas tornou-se num fresco sem nuvens. Máxima diária 24°C!

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## rafathunderstorm (25 Ago 2016 às 13:51)

Será que haverá esperança para hoje?? ​


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 13:55)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Será que haverá esperança para hoje?? ​



Muito provavel que sim mas bem mais provavel ocorrer em terra..


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 13:57)

Mínima de hoje 19,1ºC

Agora tempo escaldante já estão 31,4ºC com vento nulo...logo teremos festival a noite ou não!! como não sou sortudo como muitos terei de fazer alguns kms se quero ver algo


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Ago 2016 às 14:11)

Neste momento, Ericeira com tremenda nortada - tipo Julho -  e agora, finalmente, com céu limpo. O mar a boa temperatura mas as ondas todas estragadas.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (25 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

miguel disse:


> Muito provavel que sim mas bem mais provavel ocorrer em terra..


Por Almada terei sorte?


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 15:01)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Por Almada terei sorte?



Difícil mas não impossível...arriscaria mais no Interior...

Máxima até ao momento 31,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 15:04)

31.4ºC e vai surgindo vários cumulos interessantes a este


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 17:07)

minha visão para E, trovoada entre Mora e Avis


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

Boas, sigo com *21,1ºC* e nortada moderada a forte, com fortes rajadas.
Incrível a diferença para Cascais,tanto na temperatura como em vento.

A peninha está a 24h com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 18:18)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui o tempo mudou radicalmente, fechou e está a ficar nevoeiro...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2016 às 19:33)

Fotos do capacete tiradas agora mesmo.
Peninha entre outros cumes de cota mais baixa, bem engolidas pelo nevoeiro cerrado.
É por estas e por outras que a serra é tão humida/verdejante, estes capacetes valem ouro.



how to print screen on pc



upload an image

Nortada moderada a forte, fortes rajadas
*19,8ºC*
A maxima foi de apenas *24,2ºC*


----------



## rbsmr (25 Ago 2016 às 19:45)

A máxima por aqui foi 22,3ºC. A rajada máxima foi 39 km/h, velocidade média 11 km/h,dia de nortada, com poucas horas de sol (entre as 11.00 e as 15,00), neblina, sem esperança de trovoada!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2016 às 19:54)

Boa tarde,

Por Mira-Sintra, um dia ameno e calmo. 
Céu geralmente muito nublado por Altocumulus e alguns Cirrus. Durante a madrugada e manhã, Stratus fractus dispersos, _capacete_ na Serra, que se dissipou ao longo do dia mas de momento já se verifica novamente. O céu começa também por aqui a encobrir, pelos tais Stratus fractus.

Temperatura actual de 22ºC, em queda, depois de uma máxima na casa dos *26ºC*. Vento fraco a moderado, sem rajadas muito intensas.


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

máxima: *32.4ºC*
minima: *15.7ºC*
actual: *24.4ºC*

vamos ver esta noite... mas já vi isto melhor, mas lembro me de uma noite de julho que a esta hora não havia nada e depois a madrugada foi um festival

EDIT: nos ultimos minutos começo a ver isto a melhorar, as nuvens para o interior que já não se estavam a desenvolver começam a desenvolver se todas de novo


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 20:00)

por do sol


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2016 às 20:01)

A nortada por aqui já sopra forte, as árvores dançam bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 20:06)

Nevoeiro totalmente cerrado aqui... cuidado nas estradas!


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 20:55)

vejo vários relâmpagos nos topos das células para NE a norte de Ponte Sor


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2016 às 21:02)

Por aqui depois de mais um dia quente, agora vão-se observando alguns clarões dos relâmpagos, por debaixo das nuvens.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Ago 2016 às 21:15)

Realmente um grande festival longínquo que se avista a este.


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2016 às 21:57)

Neste momento estou no Cartaxo e assisto a um verdadeiro festival de clarões e relâmpagos a NE/E em direcção a Castelo Branco.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

david 6 disse:


> vejo vários relâmpagos nos topos das células para NE a norte de Ponte Sor



Os meus pais em Santo Estêvão também conseguem ver os relâmpagos dessa célula a NE.


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 22:19)

bastantes relâmpagos seguidos neste momento a NE


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

que show de luzes neste momento, atenção que começo a ver também para E!


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

Trovoada a NE e a Este!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 22:39)

o E já é parte do concelho de Coruche! a sul do Couço


----------



## homem do mar (25 Ago 2016 às 23:13)

Bem parece que aqui por Caxarias a festa já começou já se ouvem uns roncos e o céu já fica cinzento ah e também já chove


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 23:22)

homem do mar disse:


> Bem parece que aqui por Caxarias a festa já começou já se ouvem uns roncos e o céu já fica cinzento ah e também já chove


Aqui continua o nevoeiro muito denso... nada de chuva!!


----------



## Derco (25 Ago 2016 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Aqui vos deixo a perspectiva da celula que se formou na zona do Couço, vista do lado Oeste.

Os raios não tocam no chão, e apesar das minhas fotos estarem poluidas com a luz amarela dos postes, os raios também têm uma tonalidade muito amarela.

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2016 às 23:55)

Derco de Coruche? tenho um vizinho aqui no forum e nem sabia 

entretanto a noite vai continuando com bastantes flashes para o interior, também já vi a N da zona a Norte de Fátima


----------



## Tufao André (26 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

Incrível que eu daqui (a quase 100 km de distância) também consigo ver a trovoada a NE!!! 
Belos flashes no topo das nuvens e com uma cadência algo moderada... Já que não chegam aqui ao menos tenho direito a ver um bom espectáculo eheheh
Não estava nada à espera! E ja dura à cerca de meia hora...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (26 Ago 2016 às 00:03)

e eu aqui sem ver nadinha  sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2016 às 00:20)

wow 






vejo relampagos com uma cadência grande


----------



## TekClub (26 Ago 2016 às 00:46)

por aqui ainda não chove mas já se ouvem e vem flashs...


----------



## JTavares (26 Ago 2016 às 00:53)

TekClub disse:


> por aqui ainda não chove mas já se ouvem e vem flashs...


Já chove sim e não é pouco.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Ago 2016 às 01:03)

Agora ja cada vez mais longe e dirigida para norte! Deve estar a dar as ultimas... Mesmo assim ainda vejo! Que alcance espantoso!!  
Mesmo muito longe não deixou de ser lindo como senpre!


----------



## DaniFR (26 Ago 2016 às 01:06)

JTavares disse:


> Já chove sim e não é pouco.


Em que zona estás? 

Por aqui apenas pingou. Bastantes relâmpagos a Este de Coimbra. Os trovões são bem audíveis.


----------



## Gongas (26 Ago 2016 às 01:56)

bem grande festival de flashes aqui por Coimbra. podia ser das trovoadas mais espectaculares se o nevoeiro deixasse ver.
Aliás nunca tinha visto trovoada por cima de nevoeiro.


----------



## TekClub (26 Ago 2016 às 01:59)

por aqui ate a luz já foi abaixo e voltou...


----------



## TekClub (26 Ago 2016 às 02:42)

bem parece que morreu por Coimbra esta potente célula...


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Ago 2016 às 02:52)

Continuo a ver clarões para sul. Se até daqui se vê...diz tudo da potência das células.


----------



## JTavares (26 Ago 2016 às 08:07)

DaniFR disse:


> Em que zona estás?.


Olivais, pingou mesmo grosso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui continua o nevoeiro denso... nada de chuva durante a noite que se manteve fresca e húmida...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia,

Madrugada de nevoeiro e mínima de *17,3ºC*. 
De momento o Sol já brilha, estando o céu muito nublado por Stratus fractus.

Nevoeiro ainda intenso na Serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 09:52)

Nevoeiro em que parte da serra? Toda a vertente sul está limpa de uma ponta a outra,ou o nevoeiro está do lado de lá, ou na zona do Ramalhão, será isso?

*21,0ºC* e vento de leste.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2016 às 10:55)

Boas

Tive de me contentar em ver a trovoada a mais de 100km lol enfim 

mínima de 18,2ºC

Agora estão 25,6ºC sem vento nenhum


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (26 Ago 2016 às 12:04)

Bom dia!
Ontem esteve fresco à noite, com céu nublado e chuviscos.
Neste momento: sol, poucas nuvens e temperatura amena.
Vento fraco

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 12h02)*

T= *25 ºC*
Humidade *65%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = Alto: *6 *de *12*

Vento= NNO - 11 km/h
PA= 1013,9 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*
_Nenhum relevante._
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h01*
Pôr do Sol: *20h16*

Lua: minguante, luminosidade de *35,5 %.*
Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*


Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54*
*
Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

Mínima: *19,1ºC*
Máxima: *32,3ºC
*
Nortada fraca/moderada


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

O capacete da serra deve estar valente, juntamente com nevoeiro da costa a norte da Roca.
Ulgueira segue com 96% HR


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2016 às 19:44)

maxima: *36.9ºC*
minima: *15.8ºC*
actual: *30.5ºC*

bem vou acabar agosto com 0mm


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 23:23)

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *17,0ºC* / *29,0ºC*
T.actual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2016 às 09:34)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo as noites já são bem frescas, a minha horta que fica situada num pequeno vale, todos os dias está bem "regada" com o orvalho.
Agora os dias ainda são bem quentes,  apesar de já se notar que pouco depois das 20:15 já é sol-posto.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

Boas tardes,

Extremo térmicos de ontem: *17,3ºC* / *28,3ºC*
_______

Hoje dia diferente, dia ventoso e menos quente.

Sigo com *23,2ºC*
Nortada intensa, forte rajadas.
Esta manhã na entrada das Almoinhas Velhas, a ultima, sentido Malveira-Roca, a nortada era muito forte, o meu anemometro registou velocidade de vento a 47 km/h. Aquela zona é impressionante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2016 às 21:36)

Mínima: *18,7ºC*
Máxima:* 30,9ºC*

Nortada moderada, nunca passou dos* 40 km/h 
*
Os choupos negros mais expostos ao sol já têm as folhas quase todas castanhas, a árvore mais exposta a sul está quase despida...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (28 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

Boa noite!
Depois de um dia quente e de verão, apresenta-se uma noite fresca por terras do Litoral Oeste.
Vento moderado.

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 21h40)*

T= *20ºC*
Humidade *64%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = Baixo: *0 *de *12*

Vento= NNO - 26 km/h
PA= 1022 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*
_Nenhum relevante_
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h03*
Pôr do Sol: *20h11*

Lua: minguante, luminosidade de *13,2 %.*
Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*


Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## Candy (29 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

Opah, desculpem lá o Off-topic mas esta tenho de vos mostrar...
Há lá pôr do sol mai lindo?! 

E é só nesta época do ano que nos proporciona esta imagem! Pôr do Sol mesmo atrás da ilha da Berlenga.

Esta imagem tem a particularidade de ser tirada da zona do Baleal. Apanha a ilha do Baleal e a ilha da Berlenga.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2016 às 07:59)

Boas,
Extremos térmicos de ontem: 17,1ºC / 23,6ºC
A nortada ontem por volta das 18horas estava muito forte por aqui, não esperava vento tão violento, pena não ter dados, mas as rajadas devem ter ido aos 80 km/h, bem vi as arvores e  antenas/pára raios nos telhados abanarem com grande força.
______

Neste momento, nortada moderada a forte com fortes rajadas.
Temperatura fresca: *16,9ºC*
T.minima:*15,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2016 às 18:49)

Nortada a mexer com as árvores todas, rajadas acima dos 40km/h constantes. 

Máxima: *29,8ºC*
Mínima: *17,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2016 às 20:44)

maxima: *29.9ºC*
minima: *12.7ºC*
actual: *20.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2016 às 21:52)

Boas,

A máxima continua em queda dia após dia.
Extremos térmicos: *15,9ºC* / *22,0ºC*

Entretanto acerca do vento de ontem, a estação de referência registou rajada de *72 km/h*, como aqui faz mais vento, terá ido aos *80 km/h* como falei.
(Cabo Raso foi aos *59 km/h).*
Tenho mesmo que instalar uma estação o quanto antes,esta terra merece cobertura.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2016 às 23:11)

Boas!
Voltei de Pedrogão Grande. Resumindo, os últimos 5 dias foram bastante quentes e as noites bastante frias, chegando a apanhar *9,5°C *em Coimbra, ontem. 
Na madrugada de sexta feira houve uma trovoada espetacular por volta da 1h, com algum granizo e relâmpagos muito frequentes. Já não sabia o que era uma boa tempestade há alguns aninhos. Pensei em tirar fotos, mas como estava a acampar não consegui sair do local onde estava...
Agora por Carnaxide, estão *19,9°C* e algum vento de norte vai soprando.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2016 às 02:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Voltei de Pedrogão Grande. Resumindo, os últimos 5 dias foram bastante quentes e as noites bastante frias, chegando a apanhar *9,5°C *em Coimbra, ontem.
> Na madrugada de sexta feira houve uma trovoada espetacular por volta da 1h, com algum granizo e relâmpagos muito frequentes. Já não sabia o que era uma boa tempestade há alguns aninhos. Pensei em tirar fotos, mas como estava a acampar não consegui sair do local onde estava...
> Agora por Carnaxide, estão *19,9°C* e algum vento de norte vai soprando.


Conseguiste ainda ver o Cabril?


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2016 às 11:59)

Bom dia, de regresso ao trabalho aqui por Entrecampos o dia segue com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e e muitos chemtrails. Vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Conseguiste ainda ver o Cabril?


Não...eu e os meus amigos passámos mal e tivemos que voltar mais cedo para Lisboa...
Para a próxima tento passar por lá!


----------



## Candy (30 Ago 2016 às 18:52)

Boas, alguém sabe o que se passa com o Windguru? Não consigo abrir. 
Dá o célebre  *"404 - Not Found" *


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2016 às 19:12)

maxima: *30.5ºC*
minima: *13.6ºC*
actual: *24.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Nortada bem forte, rajadas acima de *50 km/h*, máxima de *65 km/h*. Na fábrica do vento aka estação de Queluz é tudo a voar.

Dia de normal de verão:

Máxima: *28,4ºC*
Mínima: *17,9ºC*

Fossem mais dias iguais a estes que eu tolerava melhor o Verão (apesar do vento não fazer falta nenhuma)


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2016 às 20:19)

Boas,

Nortada violenta por aqui, não esperava por esta.
Algumas dificuldades em abrir a porta do carro aqui na minha rua.
Algumas peças de roupa espalhadas pela rua, caixotes do lixo deitados.
Amanhã os modelos metem mais vento, curioso.



Máxima bem fresca, apenas *21,1ºC*
Não tenho valores, mas o vento deve estar a soprar a *50 km/h, *e não estou a falar em rajadas.
Nem imagino o pandemónio, nos sitios do costume, Cabreiro, Cabeço de Janes, Malveira da Serra e Mogos.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2016 às 22:22)

Nortada bem agressiva , não abranda, e nem vai abrandar, as janelas vão mandando estalos valentes.
É preciso ter galo, a estação de referência mantem-se off.
18,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2016 às 23:31)

Até ao momento, os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram uma ocorrência referente a nortada violenta.

Dano/queda de fornecimento eléctrico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2016 às 04:38)

Nortada não descansa, pior dia do Verão da nortada, rajada de 76 kmh e persiste acima dos 50.

Com os estores a tremer a toda hora vai ser dificil descansar...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2016 às 08:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nortada não descansa, pior dia do Verão da nortada, rajada de 76 kmh e persiste acima dos 50.
> 
> Com os estores a tremer a toda hora vai ser dificil descansar...



Por aqui não foi o pior, para isso o meu exaustor tem que ganhar vida própria, e ontem isso não aconteceu. 
Deixa la ver se a estação fica online para perceber  melhor o ao certo o que se passou ontem.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (31 Ago 2016 às 12:02)

Bom dia!
Por cá, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 12h03)*

T= *22ºC*
Humidade *65%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 9,8 km
Índice de UV = Alto: *6* de *12*

Vento= NNO - 21 km/h
PA= 1020mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*
_Nenhum relevante_
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h05*
Pôr do Sol: *20h08*

Lua: minguante, luminosidade de *0.9 %.*
Lua Nova: *1 de Setembro*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*


Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2016 às 13:10)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada de nortada violenta por Mira-Sintra. De momento o vento já acalmou, mas mantém esporádicas rajadas de intensidade superior. No que toca à nebulosidade, excluíndo os dispersos Cirrus Spissatus, a camada de Stratus Fractus restringe-se à zona costeira (Serra de Sintra inclusivé).

Temperatura mínima de *17,5ºC* e actual de 21,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2016 às 13:15)

Boas

Ontem mais um dia a tocar os 30ºc a máxima foi de 29,8ºC

Hoje a mínima foi de 18,2ºC

Agora estão 27,8ºC e mais um dia a tocar ou acima dos 30ºC, este mês foi 25 dias com 30 ou mais graus... E Setembro vai entrar da pior maneira


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2016 às 16:30)

Nortada moderada, mais um dia típico de verão:

Máxima: *28,4ºC*
Mínima: *18,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

Forte nortada.
Máxima de apenas *21,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2016 às 18:54)

Nortada violenta.
3 fotos tiradas em Alcabideche ha minutos atrás.

A do costume, aqui por tras de casa, na A16, o carro abanava de uma maneira, grandes rajadas.



free jpeg images

O capacete.

Pena e Mouros  entre outros cumes do flanco este, mergulhados no nevoeiro.


photo upload

Outra ponta da serra, Peninha, Pedra Amarela entre outros cumes.



host image online


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2016 às 19:31)

Rajada de *80 km/h* agora mesmo.
Muitas rajadas em torno dos *70*-*75 km/h*.
Nortada sopra a *47 km/h, *tendo um pico máximo de *58 km/h,* isto às 18:19.
No meu telhado todos estes valores serão superiores.
Enfim, aquele poder do costume.
São dias e noites destes que ajudam e muito que exista tamanha deformação nas árvores aqui na zona.


----------

